# Introducing our newest addition......



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We would like to introduce you all to.................SAMMY!!  It's a name that we had on our shortlist and it suits him well we think as he's very sweet. He's learning his name pretty fast too 

Here he is on the journey home. He travelled very well indeed and we didn't hear a sound from him the entire journey! Daisy's duck (in the background) kept him company 









We have been very busy all afternoon settling him in and playing, but so far he is being perfect. Potty training is going well and he seems to be liking the crate  He is so sweet and so well behaved, he's just adorable!


















Will update as soon as I can, and lets hope his first nights sleep goes well :crossfing


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

oh my oh my oh my..he is gorrrrgeous! Chesters favourite toy from puppyhood was this very same lamb..and even when he was huge it was still his favourite and remained unchewed. Then one day he had some rough play with it and some chewing and 'leggyloy' as it was named met its demise  It was the sweetest toy and the best value ever..I hope your sweet Sammy gets as much enjoyment from his too. That photo made me smile with lovely puppy memories. Many congratulations on your lovely addition to the family, I look forward to seeing him grow up


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sooooo cute !! Love his "playhouse" (we never call it a crate, here


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Welcome Home Sweet Sammy!*

What an absolute cutey, you must be overjoyed. We wish you much love and happiness together, you deserve it. The pics are gorgeous, thank you for sharing them with us. Take care, golden hugs to you all x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home Sammy! Oh boy, oh boy you are one lucky pup.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is beautiful and those eyes just melt me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a utterly stunning little puppy! Welcome Sammy! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, Sammy is so precious. I wish you many years of happiness with him!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome home little man. 

Best wishes for many years of licks, wags, and kisses. He's a doll!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome Sammy! You are one cute pup!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you and welcome home to baby Sammy! He is simply adorable


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Sammy pup!! He is gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yup, he's a keeper!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Sammy!  Welcome to your wonderful life. :--heart:


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Oh Holly. He's GORGEOUS. I'm so glad you have him now.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

woohooo For you !! Sammy looks gorgeous and you're gonna have so much fun with that little boy
Congratulations !!!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what a totally gorgeous bundle of fluffy squishiness Sammy is! Congratulations!! Daisy would definitely approve. Have lots of fun and keep posting pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Sammy. Congratulations, he's so adorable.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby!!!! He is adorable.....

He's a lucky little boy to have picked you as his new family.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations, he sure is handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy says thanks everyone for his welcomes!

He had quite a restless first night and whined/barked quite a bit. It's all new to him though so it's going to take a while for him to get the hang of it  We got up with him throughout the night to check on him and take him for potty breaks. He's doing well with the potty training so far and the majority have been outside as we're taking him out every 20/30mins. He did do 2 pees earlier in his crate but he's going to have the odd accident while training. We've had mild weather here all winter but of course it's started snowing now when we're outside lol so he's just experienced his first little bit of light snow 

He's a lively little boy, very funny and he already has learnt his potty command, his name and nearly how to sit! He's learning very fast indeed. Lets hope he has a better second night and settles a little


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh.....my.....gosh......sleeping puppy! Melts my heart! =) What a cutie pie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

MominGermany said:


> Oh.....my.....gosh......sleeping puppy! Melts my heart! =) What a cutie pie!


Thank you  golden puppies are the best!  lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, Hollie, what a wonderful, cute, sweet, joy bearer of a boy. We couldn't be happier for you if we tried!! Like someone above said, "Welcome to your new and wonderful life, Sammy." 

Pure joy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just sitting here thinking of you and your family's new little ray of sunshine filling your hearts with joy


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply adorable and smart to by the sounds of it! He's a lucky boy having found a great home.

OH and we definitely need more pics! :-D


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We've had mild weather here all winter but of course it's started snowing now when we're outside lol so he's just experienced his first little bit of light snow


Another Christmas Day


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, Sammy is a sweet pea- so adorable!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't add much more than has already been said. Sammy is certainly a gorgious cutey. Welcome & enjoy.

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sammy is absolutely adorable!!! More pics please....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sammy is just so sweet!!! I love the photo all curled up in his little crate, what a good boy !!!! Congratulations


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

AWWWWW  I miss a few days and come back to have my heart just melt - - Welcome home Sammy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hollie - I was wondering about your new little guy but I missed this new thread. Sammy is so cute, so adorable. I'm just so happy for you. Sammy is a very lucky little boy to be joining your family. .....and you know we don't ever get tired of pictures no matter how many you want to post


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations - Sammy is adorable


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
We just got back from Sammy's first vet visit. He was a very good boy and even fell asleep in there lol. Everything went well and our vet was very pleased with him 

His second night went a little better than the first and he was sleeping through for about 2 and half hours at a time, and then we get up and take him outside on his leash. Potty training is going well, he seems to be getting the idea of it now and goes straight away outside so all is good there. He is currently having a little nap in his crate after his outing to the vets and his dinner. I will post some more photos of him very soon if I can get him to sit still for long enough  He sure is bringing lots of smiles and laughter back into our house!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> he sure is bringing lots of smiles and laughter back into our house!


And that just brought them into ours


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! Such a handsome boy already!  and I love his name


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy just ran through my head. The thought of you all soaking up his cuteness and joy this moment put a big smile on my face


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What an adorable boy! Have fun!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought I'd post a photo of Sammy quickly before he wakes up from his nap  He had quite a restless night last night and couldn't settle but fingers crossed tonight will be better. I see what you meant Buddy's Mom when you said you sat by the door with your coat on ready to take Charlie out lol as we're going out every half an hour. He's doing very well though with his potty training and we've only had the odd accident so far.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh that face!!! I can hardly stand the cuteness


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What an adorably sweet face  I've been thinking about you and your family often throughout the past couple of days, smiling hugely at the thought of all the joy and happiness and cuteness in your house


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How lovely that the joy and laughter has returned to your home, courtesy of one little fuzzball of adorableness


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Congrats on the leap of faith you guys. I wish you all the joy and happiness a Golden can bring to a home.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So adorable, congrats!!

Ladies, you know that time in life when your lil baby suddenly starts sleeping through the night and things seem to be easier so you start thinking "I'd like to have another baby"?

Ya me too. KEEP ME AWAY FROM THESE ADORABLE PUPPY PICTURES>>>PLEASE


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, your Sammy is so precious


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awhh How did I miss this? What an adorably sweet little bundle. EEEeee I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Doug said:


> Awhh How did I miss this? What an adorably sweet little bundle. EEEeee I am so thrilled for you.


Thank you  he's very sweet and lots of hardwork lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you  he's very sweet and lots of hardwork lol


It's funny, it is a hardwork but with every next week you are already missing the past one, they grow up and change so much every day.


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Your little guy is so cute! He's just adorable!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It's funny, it is a hardwork but with every next week you are already missing the past one, they grow up and change so much every day.


He's such a smart little boy, we love him lots already  You're so right, we can see that he's already grown and changed this past week...and your Charlie has grown up so much! Sammy sends Charlie a big puppy hug


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congradulations

Many happy times with your adorable puppy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hellooooooooooo Sammy. Can you hear everyone's hearts going pitty patter because of your cuteness? Ya, from clear across the ocean too as well as your house. Oh, I know you don't know what an ocean is, but let me tell you that even though it's REALLY big it doesn't stop smiles from growing on people's faces all around the world when they see your face


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> He's such a smart little boy, we love him lots already  You're so right, we can see that he's already grown and changed this past week...and your Charlie has grown up so much! Sammy sends Charlie a big puppy hug


I think that's the "catch", they occupy you so much thru a day that you do not have time to think or do anything else. Charlie sends back to Sammy "a big puppy" hug.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love his latest picture! I hope Sammy continues to do with his training. Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy says thanks, he's really happy he's bringing smiles across the ocean and he'd love to come to America someday  

We had a few restless nights to begin with but he's settling better at night now sleeping through 3/4 hours at a time. Potty trainings still going well with only a few accidents. 
It's his 2 month old birthday today and he's sitting patiently waiting for his birthday lunch


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Coming in to check on Sammy. I love his name and think that it suits him beautifully He reminds me of my baby Hudsie. So elegant and precious yet such a huge personality in such a tiny and delicate body. Each day brings a new joy and a couple of challenges for good measure


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy says thanks, he's really happy he's bringing smiles across the ocean and he'd love to come to America someday
> 
> We had a few restless nights to begin with but he's settling better at night now sleeping through 3/4 hours at a time. Potty trainings still going well with only a few accidents.
> It's his 2 month old birthday today and he's sitting patiently waiting for his birthday lunch


I'd love for Sammy to come over and visit his Texas cousin Yogi! 

He's very cute and such a smart little one!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for checking in on Sammy  Doug you have summed him up perfectly, he's a ball of energy in a little golden body! Hudson is beautiful, and so was your precious Tia, she will always be remembered on this forum  and Dallasgold...Sammy says he would LOVE to come and visit his Texas cousin Yogi someday!

He had another vet visit today for his first round of injections, worming, flea prevention treatment and checkup. He was as good as gold in there and even managed to fall asleep on the table during his weigh in lol. Think his play before we went had tired him out. One of the veterinary nurses that he saw looked after Daisy when she had to stay in the hospital and she was thrilled we now have Sammy and absolutely loved him! He received a free squeaky kong chew toy in his puppy pack so is currently playing with that  He's very inquisitive and is into anything and everything he can get hold of, so we're constantly following him round checking he hasn't got hold of something he shouldn't have.

He's doing alot better in his crate now he's got more used to it. The first few nights he barked and whined alot, but I think he's realised how cosy and lovely it is in there now  Luckily there is always someone home with him so he does not need to be left in it for long periods of time at all. He goes in and out of it all day to nap and he loves it. It's the first time we have crate trained, but so far it's going well and hopefully will help to speed up the housetraining. The past few days he has only had to go outside to potty once or twice overnight, and has even slept straight through the night twice! He doesn't always settle straight away when I bring him inside after a middle of the night potty break, but I've found sitting by him for a couple of minutes settles him and sends him off to sleep. I've noticed an improvement the last few days though and he hardly whines when I walk away. We bought him a 'snuggle puppy' online that came today so he's got a buddy in his crate. It's a golden teddy with a heatpack inside and a battery operated heartbeat so he thinks it's one of his littermates 

He's mastered 'sit' now and today we have been working on 'stay'. We're also looking at local puppy classes to take him to. So far everything is going great, he's firmly got his paws under the table here and I think he's managing to steal our hearts very quickly. We hope that Daisy will be happy for us that there is a baby golden in her home making us smile.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, Sammy. I don't think there's anything on Earth this moment as cute as you and your little doll face. You are one super cute boy. Bet you're loving the toys, the lovin', your new family, and your new adventures SO much you could just sing. I'm going to enjoy watching you grow up, little buddy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How in the WORLD did I miss this thread for 12 days??? 

Sammy is SO cute. What a scrunchy face! It sounds like he is doing so great with you. Congrats!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy really is loving all the attention! He has lots of new toys but gets bored of them easily and would rather chew at our shoes and furniture lol. We had a golden breakthrough earlier. It's probably a fluke but he jumped up and scratched at the front door to go out to potty! I was so proud of him  It was probably a one off but shows that we're hopefully going the right way with the potty training. We've just been working on the 'down' position. He's very clever and so eager to learn new tricks, he's a little sweetie.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your puppy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad that Sammy is settling in so nicely  Don't forget to keep the photos coming.... some of us are desperate for a cute puppy fix....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So happy for you that all is going well and that Sammy is so absolutely fandabbydoobyliciously gorgeous!!!! He looks an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG, Sammy is absolutely adorable. Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a few new Sammy photos  The first one was when he discovered my washing basket. Had only put it down for a second and he was on it lol. The next one is him proudly modelling his new collar ID tag and finally...fast asleep in his crate with his snuggle pup who we've named 'Daisy' of course


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy's just so adorable! I'm glad he's signaling to go potty! That's half the battle!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sammy is so cute. I am going to love watching him grow


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG is he cute!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a good thing he's not living with me - he'd get away with EVERYTHING!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

hubbub said:


> It's a good thing he's not living with me - he'd get away with EVERYTHING!!


He does haha! One look at that little face and he gets away with everything :agree:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a cutie pie and such a good boy. He deserves the loving and spoiled life that he has with you. So happy for you both Pups sure do keep us on our toes but they are so worth it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is sooo cute, I am glad he is doing great.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Holly, I've not been on the forum very often recently but wanted to let you know that oh my word what an absolutely cute, handsome boy you have in Sammy. I know he'll have just a wonderful life with you & your family.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is such a doll face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Seen overhead in the West Midlands


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He's managing to steal our hearts very quickly indeed  It's incredible how a tiny little golden can take over the house and bring it to life again  Sammy especially loves having a little nap on Daisy's favourite rugs. Love that pic Danny, he really is making us smile lots!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What an adorable puppy! Love his pictures, I'm so happy for you. If we could just bottle that "puppy scent", and their sweet innocence, we'd all be rich!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy wants to show you his new trick that he has learnt. It didn't take him long to figure it out and after lots of practice he seems to get the idea now 
Am very proud of him considering he's only 9wks. Hope the link works!





[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Boy Sammy! And so adorable too!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

That's amazing!!!!!! What a smart little guy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's adorable! Good boy, Sammy. Good work, Hollie


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job Sammy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Awwwww Sammy is so cute AND so smart. He's just so adorable


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

That's amazing! What a wonderful team


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is so cute,smart boy you have.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry i missed this post Sammy is just so lovely wish i could hug him and so pleased for you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> so sorry i missed this post Sammy is just so lovely wish i could hug him and so pleased for you


Thanks Maggie. He really does give good hugs, he doesn't like them for long though as he has to wriggle away because there's so much stuff to explore everywhere 

Daisy's sodium light outside by her ashes came on tonight after months and months of it been broken. It's our 3 week anniversary of having Sammy so we were so pleased it came on and hope it was Daisy letting us know she's still with us, and is happy that we have Sammy. We've told him all about his special 'Auntie Daisy' and what a wonderful golden girl she was


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sammy is soooo adorable! I wish Keisel knew how to roll over! lol He has the same duck that you have in your first picture in this thread! That's his favorite toy! I love how it makes a quack noise instead of the typical squeaky noises lol.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Sammy is soooo adorable! I wish Keisel knew how to roll over! lol He has the same duck that you have in your first picture in this thread! That's his favorite toy! I love how it makes a quack noise instead of the typical squeaky noises lol.


Aw that's cute that Keisel loves his duck  Yes Sammy has a love for particular noisy toys, he just loves them! The duck in the photo belonged to Daisy our last golden so he only borrowed him temporarily incase he ripped him up. We're getting him a new one of his own soon his favourite at the moment is a noisy squirrel lol.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, Sammy is smart little boy. I am glad sweet Daisy sent you the sign of approval, I know how important that is to us. Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy had his final round of vaccinations yesterday so will be able to go out and about in about 2 weeks time  can't wait for him to start going on little walks!

We also enrolled him at puppy training and he's starting in the puppy class in 2 weeks time. We went to visit the class tonight and it looks v.impressive with some great trainers so hopefully we can teach Sammy some manners. It will also be fun for him to be able to play with other pups and will be great for socialisation. We've never been to a training class before so it's all new, but looks like it's going to be fun 

Sammy has also been busy meeting lots of new people, we've had different family members and friends round to meet him and he's been doing great with them. He seems to love people and isn't shy at all, which is great! He also caused quite a stir at the vets yesterday as the staff and other customers couldn't believe quite how cute and fluffy he was  lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy had his final round of vaccinations yesterday so will be able to go out and about in about 2 weeks time  can't wait for him to start going on little walks!
> 
> We also enrolled him at puppy training and he's starting in the puppy class in 2 weeks time. We went to visit the class tonight and it looks v.impressive with some great trainers so hopefully we can teach Sammy some manners. It will also be fun for him to be able to play with other pups and will be great for socialisation. We've never been to a training class before so it's all new, but looks like it's going to be fun
> 
> Sammy has also been busy meeting lots of new people, we've had different family members and friends round to meet him and he's been doing great with them. He seems to love people and isn't shy at all, which is great! He also caused quite a stir at the vets yesterday as the staff and other customers couldn't believe quite how cute and fluffy he was  lol


We are exactly two weeks ahead of you! Yogi is enjoying his walks now and we start formal group training class tomorrow.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless him  hope training class goes well. I so wish we lived in the same country and close by Sammy and Yogi would be best friends!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh I remember those feelings oh so well.
It won't be long and you will be in the thick of it and he will be running around everywhere chasing leaves or in Hudson's case chasing sand that the wind was blowing down the beach lol! Who thinks of doing that?? It opens a whole new door to puppy antics and those belly laugh moments. 

In the meantime enjoy the precious puppy couch potato poses and enjoy your fun one on one training sessions


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy is nearly 12 weeks old now and has grown up so much. He's quite a little character, very vocal and determined to get his own way. He has lots of puppy outbursts and zoomies, but is also a very mature boy and it's like having a grown up golden around sometimes. He's doing extremely well with housetraining and we're very proud of how far he's come. After the weekend he's able to go out and about on walks which we can't wait for, and puppy class starts next week too! We got him a toybox and as you can see he's more interested in the box and emptying the contents lol. I also got him a puppy bandana offline which he looks too cute in 










Very proud of himself for getting everything out the toybox :uhoh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow ...... what a little star he is, and he looks great in his bandana


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG is Sammy precious. Beautiful pictures that just ooze love and fun.

Brought a huge smile to my face. Thanks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is sooo sweet. He sounds like Charlie's younger brother. Aren't they funny, we have a toy box empted on daily bases, first was a basket and Charlie started chewing on it. When I am not on the watch my two let him take toys outside, some are missing, probably buried in the snow. Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so precious... I really want to rub his little belly. Now that he's learned to take everything out of the toy box, I assume the next trick is to teach him to put it all back...


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I am loving your pictures and updates on Sammy.
Every one melts my heart. 
I, along with the others on this thread have fallen in love with him! 
Oh my, but he is a sweetie!
Thanks for sharing him with us!
Can't wait for your next post!
Enjoy every day with him!
Dale


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just catching up with your thread, don't quite know how I have missed your updates! Sammy is SO ADORABLE you must be so proud. Good luck with your classess am sure he will be just great, the smart little boy that he is. Sending best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy turns 13 weeks old today :O Can't believe how quick it has gone by and how much he has grown. We had our first puppy class on Friday night and it was certainly an experience! There was about 10 of us in the class all puppies some tiny ones and some huge ones! We were nervous and excited and Sammy was v.nervous to start with as it was quite overwhelming with lots of new dogs and sounds. We've already taught him the basics at home such as sit, down, stay, roll, shake a paw but thought puppy class would be good to build on this and to improve his socialisation skills. We worked on the 'watch' command in class which is a good one to get the pups attention. We also worked on 'heel' which the trainer commented on how lovely Sammy's was out of all the pups so me and my sister were like proud Mothers 

He came out of his shell throughout the class, he relaxed alot more and gained more confidence as it went on and was going up to other dogs to to say hi. We are looking forward to next week now and hope that Sammy is too. He's had his final round of vaccinations so is free to go out and about now. We're taking him to lots of new places and meeting lots of new people, and he just loves going out for adventures in the land rover. 

I think it's safe to say he has managed to win our hearts and it feels so good to have a golden smiley face greeting us when we come home again like Daisy used to


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm just now catching up on this thread as well and GOSH he's adorable! 
I'll admit I'm drawn to the GR's with the cream coats...they look like fluffy little angels haha 
So glad to hear class went well. I'm sure he'll be the star in no time


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad little Sammy did well in class. Sounds like he is a quick learner and fits perfectly into your family. Post some more pics soon please!. P.S. Like the bit you wrote about being proud mothers!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

And the Oscar for best puppy in puppy class goes to .....

SAMMY!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone  We're off to puppy class again tomorrow so hoping it goes okay lol. 

Sammy is nearly 13 weeks old now, have added a recent photo of him so you can see how much he has grown up. Can't believe our little tiny golden can hardly be picked up anymore!

He's going on gentle walks now which he is loving, it's a bit of a nightmare though as he thinks the whole world is edible so we have to keep trading leaves and pebbles for biscuits. He is very headstrong and bold and has recently started making a little sulking sound like a naughty teenager if he doesn't get his own way ha, very funny! He's so confident for a little one which is great and he loves meeting new people, he's not that crazy about meeting strange dogs but the puppy class will help with that hopefully


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

OHHHHH - those eyes melt my heart! :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable and is quickly on his way to becoming a very handsome golden boy.

Enjoyed the updates and all the wonderful pictures, he's such a doll.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What an absolute doll of a boy. You guys must be gushing, and rightfully so


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy wants to show you his new trick that he has learnt. It didn't take him long to figure it out and after lots of practice he seems to get the idea now
> Am very proud of him considering he's only 9wks. Hope the link works!
> 
> Sammy Roll - YouTube


What a clever boy can you come and teach Nala


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He looks so lovely wish you were closer and we could meet and have a walk with them but if your every in Kent come and see us





HolDaisy said:


> Sammy is nearly 12 weeks old now and has grown up so much. He's quite a little character, very vocal and determined to get his own way. He has lots of puppy outbursts and zoomies, but is also a very mature boy and it's like having a grown up golden around sometimes. He's doing extremely well with housetraining and we're very proud of how far he's come. After the weekend he's able to go out and about on walks which we can't wait for, and puppy class starts next week too! We got him a toybox and as you can see he's more interested in the box and emptying the contents lol. I also got him a puppy bandana offline which he looks too cute in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> He looks so lovely wish you were closer and we could meet and have a walk with them but if your every in Kent come and see us


I know, Nala and Sammy could wear each other out instead of us lol. Yes definitely, if ever you're in the Midlands let us know too


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sammy you are such an adorable little cutie. Love the updates


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

He is SO gorgeous!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is growing beautiful, love your update. Every time I read your post my first thought he is so much like Charlie. Hugs from over the ocean.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sammy is growing beautiful, love your update. Every time I read your post my first thought he is so much like Charlie. Hugs from over the ocean.


It does sound like Sammy and Charlie are very similar. I bet they'd be such good friends if we lived in the same place. Imagine them doing zoomies together lol.


We went to 2nd puppy class on Friday and it's official...Sammy LOVES it now  I thought he'd either freak out about going back in there with all the strange dogs and we'd have a scene on the carpark, or he'd love it and he definitely couldn't wait  He was pulling to get in there when he heard barking with his tail wagging! He did extremely well this week and did all the commands perfectly. He was also alot more confident with the other dogs (especially his two friends there, a little shih tzu and another big fluffy one not sure of his breed). They were working on the down command this week and as we've already taught it Sammy he was showing off sitting in the down position for 5 minutes as if to say 'Yep, I've nailed this one already guys' :roflmao: He also learnt how to stand properly, more heelwork, watch command and they also gave lots of advice about checking dogs over and grooming.

Thanks again for all your lovely comments and glad you all like him. He's definitely bringing us lots of love and smiles!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hollie, we're so happy for you and your family ... and Sammy 

Sammy, you're a little star, buddy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sammy sure is a little star. There's nothing cuter than a little puppy getting the commands right. They are so cute when they do that. ......Although Sammy was already at the very top of the cute scale


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my he is growing into one handsome young man! Sending Sammy a big golden hug from us North of the Border.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checking in on sweet Sammy. Has he enjoyed the snow!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Just checking in on sweet Sammy. Has he enjoyed the snow!


Thanks for checking in on Sammy  Yes, he has been LOVING the snow! He can't get enough of it. Hope Barnaby has been having lots of fun in it too?

Sammy is doing really well thanks. He's a good boy and alot of the time you'd think he was a grown up golden as he acts very mature (he does have his mad moments of course though!). He's got his paws firmly under the table here and we just love him to bits. Puppy training is going well and he loves it - he graduates next week and is very excited to get his rosette  He loves going out on walks. We have a farm so he gets to go and meet the stable people everyday which he loves. He is great with people and just loves everyone! Housetraining is also almost there and he's jumping up at the door to go out everytime now (I'm so happy not to be doing middle of the night potty breaks, especially in this weather!). He has grown up so much since we had him and is now turning into a v.handsome boy, it's his 4 month old birthday today  Here is a photo of him this weekend enjoying the snow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, Barnaby has been rolling in the snow, we think he has been going through some sort of second puppyhood!. So pleased Sammy is doing well, he sure has found his way into your hearts, so pleased for you, he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Yes, Barnaby has been rolling in the snow, we think he has been going through some sort of second puppyhood!. So pleased Sammy is doing well, he sure has found his way into your hearts, so pleased for you, he is just gorgeous!!


Thank you, yes he's certainly found his way into our hearts. Glad that Barnaby has been having fun, bless him. I think the snow turns them all into puppies again, they just love it dont they


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely! Please keep updating, really enjoy your pup-dates.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi again Holly, I'm on a week's leave so have just managed to read through all your thread since last time. Your Sammy is gorgeous, it's been good therapy for me to read his story. I think I'm ready to introduce Kai properly to our Forum, hopefully in the next few days, so wish me luck. Once again congrats on a lovely young pup x


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sammy is so sweet. Love your updates. Glad things are going so well for you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggsd said:


> Hi again Holly, I'm on a week's leave so have just managed to read through all your thread since last time. Your Sammy is gorgeous, it's been good therapy for me to read his story. I think I'm ready to introduce Kai properly to our Forum, hopefully in the next few days, so wish me luck. Once again congrats on a lovely young pup x


Thank you, glad that you have enjoyed catching up on Sammy's thread. Will keep a lookout for Kai's formal introduction, can't wait to see what he looks like now - bet he's beautiful!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG is Sammy a handsome young man  How wonderful he's spreading all that joy around and all of you are so enjoying each other's company. Please give your little bundle of joy a belly scratch from all of us


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He sure is growing up he is one lovely boy i recognise some of the toys same as my lot have


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the new photo of Sammy in the snow... I can't believe he's gotten so big! I'm amazed at how fast he's grown. Thanks for sharing that potty training is getting so close. I am working on my puppy in that dept. and hoping it clicks sooner rather than later


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> OMG is Sammy a handsome young man  How wonderful he's spreading all that joy around and all of you are so enjoying each other's company. Please give your little bundle of joy a belly scratch from all of us


Belly scratch from you given


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He really is a good looking boy. I'm glad (for you) that he's a well behaving boy, too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Sammy has been demonstrating his new 'trick' all day...emptying the contents of his water bowl on the kitchen floor and then doing zoomies with the bowl :uhoh: He thinks he's a very clever golden doing this and looks very proud of himself. Think we're going to be using Daisy's big ceramic bowl instead now to avoid us all having wet socks lol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone! Sammy has been demonstrating his new 'trick' all day...emptying the contents of his water bowl on the kitchen floor and then doing zoomies with the bowl :uhoh: He thinks he's a very clever golden doing this and looks very proud of himself. Think we're going to be using Daisy's big ceramic bowl instead now to avoid us all having wet socks lol.


This brings back memories, when Barnaby was a puppy he did exactly the same thing. We would walk into the kitchen and go skidding across the floor, the ceramic bowl was bought then I think! You couldn't get cross though because like Sammy he was so proud of his achievement!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pic of Sammy. What a handsome boy he's becoming.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh look at Sammy what a big boy, yet so much more growing and exploring to do.
Such a beautiful photo, just melts your heart.
They always surprise you and delight you in ways you never expect.
Continue to have fun entertaining your humans Sammy! They may not laugh straight away but they will eventually


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

For Sammy. One cute-as-a-button hunka hunka burnin' love  Thangyaverramuch


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great video Danny!

Sammy's just having a little nap after his latest crazy outburst because he didn't feel like practising training this morning, he wanted to drag the rug across the room instead - so he feels like I ruined his fun lol. He graduates puppy class tonight (provided we pass), so he's getting very excited for his rosette and certificate!

I've told Sammy that his american Uncle Andy is very poorly and he's been sad for you all and sends golden hugs and prayers Andy's way!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone! Sammy has been demonstrating his new 'trick' all day...emptying the contents of his water bowl on the kitchen floor and then doing zoomies with the bowl :uhoh: He thinks he's a very clever golden doing this and looks very proud of himself. Think we're going to be using Daisy's big ceramic bowl instead now to avoid us all having wet socks lol.


Oh Bentley loves to empty his water onto the floor too. He can't pick it up or tip it over so he pounces in it with his paws and slashes the water all over the floor then he will lie in it and gets water EVERYWHERE!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Feels a bit strange doing a happy update after all the sadness on the forum these past few days, but thought it would cheer people up a little. Sammy turned 17 weeks old today. On Friday he graduated puppy class (photo of him proudly displaying his rosette when we got home). He has really enjoyed going there and met lots of nice doggy friends. Me and my sister shared the handling throughout the course and took it in turns each week. For the final class we re-capped everything he had learnt previously. He did a brilliant recall off lead infront of everyone and got to show off a trick. We chose to do 'shake a paw' which was met with lots of 'awws' from everyone lol.

He's going through the 'lanky phase' right now and is growing up way too fast! He does lots of similar things to Daisy which make us smile, but we can tell already how different he is to her. He's a very good boy and listens when you correct him (he's getting slightly vocal though when he's told what to do and lets us know he's not happy being bossed around with a teenage sounding sulk haha). But yeah, he's doing really well. One command we're working hard on right now is the 'give' command as he thinks the whole world is edible and we know how important it is to be able to get stuff off him. Our friend has just got a new gsd puppy named Poppy who Sammy will be meeting tomorrow so he'll have a new playmate  Thanks again for all your lovely comments, we're so happy to share Sammy's growing up with you all after how kind everyone was to us when we lost Daisy.

Mr Sammy as proud as anything with his rosette that he has dedicated winning to brave Uncle Andy in Nashville. (Just spotted the bottle of bitter apple in the photo background LOL which has saved our furniture so far. No idea why they don't sell it in Pets at home over here, it's amazing stuff!)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your update. I swear God Sammy and Charlie are related. Love his proud look, such a sweet boy. Charlie loves to pull rugs thru the house, cant move the water bowl but makes a huge paddle every time he drinks. Every time we see his tail wagging fast better check his mouth. Have to love them!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is just SO beautiful!, so glad he did well at puppy class. I was thinking about you this weekend knowing how hard it must be with all the sadness on the forum, indeed as it is for so many others as well. Sammy is proof that life goes on and that sweet Daisy's spirit continues to shine a bright light into your lives. Please keep us posted on Sammy's progress.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My chest swelled up with pride at Sammy's graduation picture 

What a little hunka hunka burnin' love. Just adorable.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well...we've certainly had a few eventful days with Sammy :doh: It started on Sunday evening when he had an upset stomach. As Sammy thinks that everything in sight outside is edible we assumed he'd eat something outside like a twig or moss or something that had caused it. We fed him some plain rice and chicken breast to try and settle his stomach. He was absolutely fine in himself...as mad as ever and drinking normally. On Monday he came with us to my Mom's for lunch and was perfect - went on another nice walk, had a play etc...nothing to worry about, just a slight upset stomach still, so kept him on the rice.

Tuesday I took him out for a walk, again he was fine. We got home and Sammy starts retching in the corner of the room and we knew something was wrong. The vomit didn't look 'normal' so we got Dad to have a closer look and we discovered that he had thrown up a facial wipe!!!  :doh: :uhoh: :doh: Total shock, we were absolutely horrified, it was just awful! We have literally puppy proofed every inch of the house, baby gates, bolts on doors but somehow he got hold of it. We were so very lucky that he threw it up on his own! The facial wipe was still intact and hadn't even got torn up or anything. 

We got him to the vets where he had a thorough examination. I took along the pack of wipes so he could check the ingredients. He gave us some tablets to settle his stomach and an injection to clear up any nastiness left in him. He has been extremely well in himself and hopefully we're on the mend now, but he is a very lucky boy indeed that it came out on it's own accord! It must definitely be angel Daisy watching over him for sure. So yeah...been an eventful and stressful few days with him. The vet told him he's a 'naughty, naughty golden retriever' and I've never seen him look so sheepish  We now know to be extra, extra careful with him around. We were already, we don't even know how it happened but it's certainly been a reminder that these pups will get anything!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my! I imagine that gave you all quite a fright  I'm glad he's on the mend. Give him some gentle scratches from us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no poor Sammy, poor you! When Barnaby was Sammy's age he swallowed a disposable dish cloth, he started retching just like Sammy did and my hubby literally pulled it out his mouth! Nothing is safe from these little bundles of mischief. Am glad he managed to bring it up, hoping he gets back to normal soon. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so glad he threw it up! There is always something that gets their interest. Right now 
We are trying to decide how to prevent Yogi from destroying the backing on our foyer rug. I put him in time out for this just now! His time out is the xpen with a new toy...some timeout!

Congrats on graduating! We are starting continuing education tonight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

There really is never a dull moment with a golden pup. I thought we'd sorted the water bowl tipping up situation so bought him a new puppy ceramic one. Somehow Sammy is managing to lift it up and carry it around still so yep the only safe one is Daisy's v.heavy water bowl. He doesn't like anyone getting the better of him this little determined golden LOL.

Yes, he's feeling much better now thanks. Belly rubs given from you Hubbub  We're just so very grateful he threw it back up, it was so scary! A friend of ours had a flat coated that had to have surgery after eating a sock so we know how dangerous it can be. Hopefully Sammy's new gsd pup friend Poppy will be coming to see him at the weekend. He met her last week and he was so good with her and let her play with his toys. She's so adorable and so tiny compared to him as she's only 10wks old. Will try and get some photos of their next play session


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy almost 5 months old*

Sammy is almost 5 months old so thought it was time for a quick update. He has had lots of adventures recently and just loves exploring new places and meeting new people. We socialised him well when he was little so now he can't wait to meet everyone. He has his moments but is very mature for a pup and is able to evaluate how he should behave for eg; with children he sits calmly and is very gentle as he knows they're little. With other dogs he also has great manners which makes us so proud of him 
Here is a pic of him after his first bath. I think we've definitely got a water loving golden on our hands here  



His best friend is our friends 12 week old gsd pup Poppy. She comes to play a couple of times a week and he is golden with her and they have so much fun together! It's great that they are going to be able to grow up together!


Sammy also went on his first adventure to Pets at Home a few days ago and he had the time of his life in there! He just loved exploring and meeting lots of people and choosing a new toy for himself. 



He also went to the vet last week for his parvo injection and a checkup. After the face wipe drama the week before last they were pleased that he was back to normal. He can be a cheeky golden and likes to get his own way (which doesn't happen that much but we can't resist that face haha!) but overall he's a very good boy and we don't know how we'd cope without him. We're sure that Daisy would approve him and think that she must be sending down some of her funny ways to him


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, I had to take a break from the forum, so much happened in meantime. I am so glad everything was fine with Sammy at the end. Nice to read that he is such a good boy, well mannered and sweet that is great.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy is such a handsome and well behaved boy! I sure wish we lived closer because our puppies would love each other!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That Sammy.........he's one beautiful dog. It seems like he's "getting it" as well.
You're doing a great job and he'll reward you one fine day.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh wow Sammy is really growing up isn't he! So pleased he is doing so well, the pics are great. Sounds like you had fun at Pets At Home did Sammy like the doggy Pick n Mix?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He didn't have any pick and mix sadly but maybe next time! He loved watching the bunnies and the fish, it was too cute. I don't think we're going to be able to go there again without taking him now he knows what a magical place it is lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My goodness, Sammy's such a little doll! How does anyone get anything done with such a cute fur ball like him around to hug and snuggle?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> My goodness, Sammy's such a little doll! How does anyone get anything done with such a cute fur ball like him around to hug and snuggle?


Truth is Danny...we don't haha  Hope you and Jane are doing okay, Sammy sends a hug


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sammy really is a doll. I can tell he's the same Sammy in the very first pictures but he's grown so much. I'm happy that he's learned so much and is good with people and strange places. What a sweetie.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous! And looks like a fun and inquisitive pup!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for your comments and glad you like the recent photos. Yes elisabeth Sammy is a very inquisitive little boy, sometimes a litte too inquisitive :uhoh: lol.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's how Sammy has grown I would love him to meet Nala they would have such a fun time


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh my, those are two beautiful pups and I'm so jealous Sammy has a playmate. I wish I could find Zuca a playmate so she could learn dog manners.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy's 5 month birthday!*

Sammy is officially 5 months old today (April 25th) so thought it was time for a quick photo update. He's continuing to do very well and can safely say has his paws firmly under the table here now, we just love him to bits! Here is a pic of him earlier with his new birthday blanket that we got him, think he likes it just a little bit 



He's enjoying going out on walks everyday and is behaving very well on the lead for a pup. We live on a farm so we have lots of nice routes for him and he gets to see the horses everyday. He loves our older gsd boy Eddie and they have been having some lovely plays together recently. Eddie is so well behaved with him, and even though he's nearly 8 he acts like a puppy. Sammy is the most mature puppy we've ever had and for a golden he's very laid back with Eddie and is extremely calm, doesn't jump on him or play bite or anything which is great. They love each other lots and it's as if they've been together for years  Here they are the other day on the garden. 

Sammy's best buddies are gsd's and his friend Poppy comes to play every week. They have so much fun and it's nice to see him relaxed and enjoying himself. Poppy's going through the main 'puppy bitey' stage right now but Sammy is brilliant with her, so patient and gentle and doesn't mind sharing his toys. She even claims his water bowl when she comes over so think she's the boss out of those 2 lol  Here they are last weekend mid play .

We do have one big change however. Sammy has been crate trained since he came home but the past few weeks it hasn't seemed to be working with him. He was settling in it great at night but after a few hours was waking up on his own in the kitchen and barking every couple of hours to go out. He didn't really need to go out potty but worked out that I would come and see to him as I didn't want any crate accidents after we had a few incidents. Sooo...yep you've guessed it little golden boy has had his own way, we've given in and he's now taking residence at night time in Dad's bedroom  and of course he's sleeping through the night again no problem now  lol.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Sammy and Eddie. What a couple of handsome, loved, and loving boys.

You and I both know Sammy was barking to be near mom and dad. Aw, how sweet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 5 months sweet Sammy. Nice to read that you are ready to get out from crate. Love your new blankie! Hugs from Charlie and his mommy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

And happy 5 months on Earth, Sammy. You are one HUGE cutie pie. If you were here I wouldn't be able to quit petting you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's Mom and Danny...he's just had big hugs from both of you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Buddy's Mom and Danny...he's just had big hugs from both of you


Thanks! Almost as good as the real thing


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 5 months Sammy. Hollie I can't believe how big Sammy is already and SO cute. I love all your pictures


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 5 months Sammy, it must be a dream come true for a pup to grow up on farm! He really is a very handsome young man.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Buddy's Mom and Danny...he's just had big hugs from both of you


Thanks for speedy delivery. Charlie is playing, better say getting dirty on the grass now. Wish you live closer to us, he could teach Sammy how to get dirty, really dirty. I've just asked Charlie "would you like to play with Sammy" he's run at front door. You have to love him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How in the world is Sammy already FIVE MONTHS???? It seems like he just got here! I love the newest photos, he is just beautiful! I hope you will give more updates on his adventures with Poppy, and of course jaunts around the farm  I'm so envious that you have space like that, how wonderful! Congratulations on raising such a sweet puppy, I do think their temperament is very genetic, but love and training bring it out best!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks for speedy delivery. Charlie is playing, better say getting dirty on the grass now. Wish you live closer to us, he could teach Sammy how to get dirty, really dirty. I've just asked Charlie "would you like to play with Sammy" he's run at front door. You have to love him.


Aw bless him, that's so cute how he ran to the front door! I showed Sammy Charlie's latest photos yesterday and he came up to the computer to have a good look at his handsome grown up canadian cousin  They really would have so much fun together if we lived nearby.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, that's so cute how he ran to the front door! I showed Sammy Charlie's latest photos yesterday and he came up to the computer to have a good look at his handsome grown up canadian cousin  They really would have so much fun together if we lived nearby.





nolefan said:


> How in the world is Sammy already FIVE MONTHS???? It seems like he just got here! I love the newest photos, he is just beautiful! I hope you will give more updates on his adventures with Poppy, and of course jaunts around the farm  I'm so envious that you have space like that, how wonderful! Congratulations on raising such a sweet puppy, I do think their temperament is very genetic, but love and training bring it out best!


Thank you. I know, we can't believe he's grown up so fast either, where does the time go?! lol. Just caught up on Ellie's thread, she has grown up so much too, such a beautiful girl she is


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Catching up in time to see Sammy pass the 5 month mark - what a handsome guy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is handsome Sammy doing?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> How is handsome Sammy doing?


Thanks for checking in on Sammy. Love your new sig pic by the way, such a handsome boy 

I was going to upload some new photos of Sammy over the weekend but I'll do it now. He's doing great thanks, he won't stop growing though...we don't know what happened to our fluffy little blonde bombshell. It looks like he has finally lost all his baby teeth now *yay* so we haven't got the needle sharp teeth anymore which is great. We managed to find a few baby teeth before he eat them so have kept them. His big dog coat is coming through loads now and it looks like he's going to be a beautiful light gold honey colour  He's a very good boy, extremely confident with people, dogs, new places and he is totally fearless which is great! I'm thinking maybe when he's older that we'd like to do some therapy work with him so it's good that he's so confident and friendly. 

We got him a 'kong wobbler' and it's fast becoming his new favourite toy. It's amazing! Here he is getting to grips with it. 

Since he first came home he showed a great love of retrieving and he still loves to do it everyday. You can tell he's golden through and through as he loves us to throw one of his ducks, he retrieves it, drops it and we throw another - he could play like this for hours! Sammy likes to take his special things outside with him which is cute when he takes his ducky and other toys...not so fun when he drags his brand new expensive bed through the gravel and mud :doh: haha. 



Over the weekend we had some lovely sunny weather so Sammy had lots of fun. His best friend Poppy came round to play in his paddling pool, it was so cute! Sammy had a little dip in the water but he wasn't crazy just yet. However, litte GSD Poppy LOVED it, she can't get enough of water and loves to get soaked  We also gave Sammy a shower. He's really good been bathed and is a little diva lifting his paws up so that we will foam them up for him. The last photo is him drying off outside. He's growing up into a very handsome and well behaved boy and we love him lots. Daisy certainly sent us a special one with Sammy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy is a living D O L L. It's so fun watching him grow up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy is just lovely!, so nice to see how much he has changed. The things you said about taking toys and other items outside made me smile, reminded me of Barnaby when he was Sammy's age (he still does it though!). Looks like you live in a very beautiful place. How does Sammy get on with the farm animals? Thanks for sharing all the pics, and Barnaby is glad you like his new signature picture and sends hugs to Sammy. Daisy is definately looking down on you with that gorgeous smile!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Sammy is just lovely!, so nice to see how much he has changed. The things you said about taking toys and other items outside made me smile, reminded me of Barnaby when he was Sammy's age (he still does it though!). Looks like you live in a very beautiful place. How does Sammy get on with the farm animals? Thanks for sharing all the pics, and Barnaby is glad you like his new signature picture and sends hugs to Sammy. Daisy is definately looking down on you with that gorgeous smile!


Thank you and glad you like Sammy's new pics. He really has changed so much. I take a photo of him every week and it's crazy to see how different he is now! We only have horses on the farm as we own a livery yard but he loves them. You'd think he'd be intimidated by their size but he goes running to see them over the fence in the fields to say hello lol.

Aw that's so cute that Barnaby still takes his toys outside, he's a big puppy at heart still  I bet Sammy would love him. Hope that all have a nice weekend.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you, hope you have a good one too. Barnaby is very much the "Senior Puppy", he hasn't changed much at all over the years, apart from the usual issues you have with a senior dog, we just adore him. I just know he and Sammy would have fun together, you have SO much fun and new adventures to look forward to with Sammy! Look forward to your next update.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is so sweet. And your place is beautiful, wish we live somewhere outside of the city. Charlie has a cute "My toys" box mostly empty with deer antlers only (not a big fan of it), the toyz are in back yard, every night mammy brings them back but Charlie takes them out next day. We did have some "casualty" but nothing was intentionally destroyed. He loves squeaky toys and could go on and on for hours. Hugs to you and Sammy from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It's my sister Liv's birthday today and I bought Sammy a special little something for the occasion. I did intend him to have blue ribbons on his ears too but he wasn't a fan of them lol. Here he is proudly modelling how smart he looked today


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, he is so cute! He has grown up so much, every time you post a new picture you can see the difference. Hope your sister, you, and your family had a fun day!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, what a handsome young man!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy turns 6 months old today*

Our little tiny blonde bundle of golden joy turns 6 months old today! The time has flown by so quickly and we can't believe how he is growing up into such a handsome, well behaved and mature golden boy.

Thank you all for following Sammy's progress so far! He's going to put his birthday bow tie on later to celebrate his half year (photo of him modelling it a few posts above lol).


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I was just thinking about you and Sammy! Can't believe he is six months already. I remember the day you picked him up and the cute picture you posted of him with his duck. Happy six months Sammy, you are such a gift to your family. We all love watching your progress on here so much. Sending golden hugs and kisses to you sweet boy!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 6 months Sammy! Love that photo of very proud and handsome boy! Charlie doesn't like to have his photos taken. When I saw your post I remembered it is Charlie's 8 months today. This morning my daughter left for work to the States for 3 months, he is so upset going around and whimpering.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy 6 months Sammy! Love that photo of very proud and handsome boy! Charlie doesn't like to have his photos taken. When I saw your post I remembered it is Charlie's 8 months today. This morning my daughter left for work to the States for 3 months, he is so upset going around and whimpering.


Aw happy 8 months Charlie! Bless him, he will miss your daughter lots. Good luck to her in the States though, sounds exciting! She'll be back before you know it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Six Month Birthday, Sammy !!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been bad about posting, but is Sammy ever sweet looking with that bow tie!! That photo is awesome! Can't believe he is already six months old. What a cutie pie. (You have a beautiful yard, too - I love your deck and grounds around it!)


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Omg....what a gorgeous puppy! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 6 months Sammy, you handsome boy. I can't believe how big you are now. Time has gone so fast.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy, you are so handsome in your 6 month birthday bow tie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 6 months, Sammy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy's big adventure*

Sammy had his first big adventure today to our local county agricultural show. The show was very busy and he did so well, we were extremely proud of him. I can't get round pets at home with him without lots of people coming over to fuss him, so we knew he'd love the attention today! We're working hard getting him to greet people properly and always make him sit before someone pets him, this is particularly important with small children and elderly people. He is doing GREAT with this and is finally getting the hang of it now. He kept spotting people with ice creams and following them with his eyes lol (he got to taste a small bit of cone as a special treat at the end of the day).

He met loads of people today and was lapping up the attention. If someone didn't stop he'd look as if to say 'why didn't they want to fuss me ' . There were lots of other dogs there too and he met a few goldens and a black lab. We also watched the shire horse display, visited the stalls and stopped in the cafe for a break. Overall he did brilliantly and all the training is starting to pay off after months of hard work. Lots of people came up to us and complimented on how well he was behaving for a youngster  He is absolutely shattered right now and is fast asleep on his bed re-charging his batteries ready for evening zoomies and fun times lol.

Sammy also now has decided that he LOVES the padding pool. He wasn't sure before but now we can't get him out of it  He's enjoying his walks, particularly when he gets to go with best friend Poppy or big brother Eddie as he gets to go off leash and have a nice play. We still have lots of recall work to do but he's doing well so far and comes back for one of his favourite puppy biscuits. 

He also came with Eddie to the dog groomers last week where he had a special treat of playtime with 2 beautiful grown up goldens who belong to the owner. We're taking him to lots of different places so he can experience as much as possible and meet lots of different people. Sammy's quite the social butterfly and just loves all the attention (like all goldens). Here he is in the landrover. I just love his little fluffy chest, it's too cute lol.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a handsome boy. It sounds like he's turning into a real Golden gentleman.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just catching up on Sammy's photo updates  He is so handsome, you can definitely tell he's still growing and filling out. I loved hearing that his big day out was a success, you never know for sure how that will be. I hope you will be good about continuing to fill us in. I've noticed I have been taking fewer photos of Ellie as she is older and having fewer "firsts". I guess that's just sort of the way it is.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done Sammy for being so grown up! He is doing so well for his age, you have obviously done a good job with all the training. Glad you enjoyed your day out and that Sammy discovered his taste for ice cream, (Barnaby stole two full cones out of my hands when he was about a year old, so I think Sammy is doing very well with his manners by comparison!) Glad he likes the paddling pool, all goldens seem to love them, a great investment I think. Hugs sent to your sweet boy, and keep up the good work Sammy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy, we love you buddy  You are such a good boy!! And you make your family SO happy. It's just heartwarming to watch you grow up and follow your life


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, what happened to our puppies!?! I watch Charlie growing every day, but still am surprised to see the other puppies are growing fast too. Sammy is sooo "hamsom" boy. We did not try pool yet but hope some time soon, just recently had some rainy days, was hard to get Charlie into the house.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a quick photo update of Sammy at 6 and a 1/2 months. He's doing really well and makes us laugh everyday, he's definitely going to be a 'velcro dog' for sure  Poppy his gsd buddy comes to play a few times a week and they have so much fun playing bitey face and doing zoomies in and out of the paddling pool. It's incredible to see how much she has grown up too! We haven't been on any mega big outings recently but he's been enjoying rides out in the car, walks with big brother Eddie, meeting lots of people and of course pets at home to pick some new toys out.

Sammy is still loving his pool so much that he thinks he's hilarious to go for a dip at night when we do the final potty break! We were taking him out last week and took him on a quick walk to tire him out beforehand. Sammy went into the field and found the dirtiest muddiest puddle he could find to wade into :uhoh: so we had to get him clean and dry before we could go out. Daisy hated getting dirty so we've got a task on our hands with this little one keeping him clean.

He has also developed a love for gardening so we haven't purchased any new plants yet this year as little helper Sammy will want to get to work straight away :doh: lol. We love him lots and are so happy that he's growing up into a beautiful, loving, well mannered (minus the plant destroying lol), and funny boy.

[URL=http://s9.photobucket.com/user/xxhollie182xx/media/28weeks_zps9df45fe7.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s9.photobucket.com/user/xxhollie182xx/media/DSC_0731_zps9e8d270b.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s9.photobucket.com/user/xxhollie182xx/media/sammyandpoppy_zpsee119e1e.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s9.photobucket.com/user/xxhollie182xx/media/DSC_0683_zps546e90fe.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sammy has become such a handsome boy, where has the time gone?

Enjoyed the pictures and updates, they're great. 

He sounds like such a wonderful boy. His little GSD buddy has grown too.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of a super handsome boy. Thanks for the update!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The photo's are just lovely, Sammy is growing up so fast. Loved what you said about the paddling pool, that took me down memory lane!. I love seeing your signature pictures, Daisy with her beautiful girlie golden smile and Sammy very much the golden boy. Keep us updated, it's a treat reading about all his progress!.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hollie - Sammy has the sweetest face. I love the pictures of him. What a sweet boy. I can't believe how grown up he is now. Keep the updates coming


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Handsome Sammy!, growing each day!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow! Look how much he's grown and Poppy too! Sammy is just gorgeous, I'm so glad he's continuing to be his sweet self and things are going so well. It's fun to keep up with him, thanks for posting the photos


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to see how you and sweet Sammy are doing!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to see how you and sweet Sammy are doing!


Hi, thanks for stopping by. Sammy is doing really well, he turns 7 months old on Tuesday! He got back a couple of hours ago from a big walk with our other boy gsd Eddie, and they had lots of fun exploring and playing in the fields and woodland. Of course Sammy went and found a giant muddy puddle to paddle in and put his face in on the way home  It's great to see them having fun together though, they really do love each other lots. Eddie was sad and down for a long time after we lost Daisy. We hoped that another puppy would lift his spirits and give him some company, and we've never seen him so happy and full of life than when he's with Sammy  He's 8 now, but is still like a giant puppy himself. Sammy is very good with other dogs and knows to respect older ones and is on his best behaviour.

I've had to do lots of repairs to Sammy's toys as he's started destroying them all, so lots have had to be confiscated for safety. An old trainer shoe has kept him occupied for months though, it won't destroy. He also refuses to come in from outside from our front yard now when we want him to as he's having too much fun. His party piece is dragging all his toys and bed outside and just sitting there sniffing the air looking like he's busy so that we won't disturb him haha. We end up most the time leaving the door open so he can come and go as he pleases which he likes (mainly so that when he knows there's food about he can head straight back in).

Hope that you and Barnaby are well?, and that you have a great weekend. Sammy sends him puppy hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, Hollie! LOL!!! That is TOO funny about the toys and bed! Aw, glad to read they're both having a wonderful fun time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this! Just brings back so many memories. I am always doing so many stuffy repairs!!, I spent tonight sewing the ear back on a stuffed lion! So glad Sammy is doing so well, and having fun with Eddie. So much enjoy your updates. Hugs sent!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to get an update on Sammy. He's so cute and so funny (btw-No stuffy toys last in our house these days !!! Ever)


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Oh, Hollie! LOL!!! That is TOO funny about the toys and bed! Aw, glad to read they're both having a wonderful fun time.


He does it every single day haha! Even if it's pouring with rain outside....out goes the bed and the toys one by one, it's hilarious. I will try and get a photo when he does it next and post it. Here he is the other day with his newest toy, a kong wubba. The puppy one is still intact now so we figured a bigger one should last a while hopefully


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hollie, the whole scenario makes me giggle


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*7 months old today*

Today is Sammy's 7 month birthday! The time has flown by and he has grown up so much. He's had a bit of a poorly tummy the past couple of days so we went to the vets yesterday, he's had a few bits of medication and it looks like he's on the mend now  I was filling up his pool with the hose pipe this morning, and Sammy finally discovered how fun it is to drink fresh water from the hose and got his face soaked in the process. He's really starting to love the water now, so hopefully he can go swimming sometime soon.

We have a beautiful little ceramic trough engraved with Daisy's in the front yard and her ashes are kept underneath. We went to this antique place looking for something suitable when we lost her, and amongst everything we spotted it and it was perfect. There is a solar light golden retriever holding a lantern one side, and a changing colour angel solar light the other side. The trough is usually full of flowers (until Mr Sammy got his paws in and decided to help gardening by getting them all out!). However, it is so strange but Sammy is totally obsessed with Daisy's pot. There are loads of others in the yard, but he won't leave this one alone. Everyday he takes his toys outside and places them in Daisy's trough...it's as if he knows it's where she is, it's fascinating and so cute! I tell him that when he puts a toy in there he's sending it up to Auntie Daisy at the bridge  

As promised...I managed to photograph him dragging his stuff outside lol. This time it was his blanket and kong wubba. I love how he just freezes when he's been caught out looking all embarrassed.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, great shot, Hollie. It's so funny how he drags his stuff outside. LOL! Sammy is so darned cute.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 7 months, Sammy! He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, that is so cute, what you said about him taking his toys out is precious, he must sense Daisy smiling down on you all! Happy 7 Month Birthday Sammy, you are golden gift to your family sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 7 months Sammy! You sure are handsome! Yogi sends his love to you from across the big pond!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy 7 months Sammy! 

Your rearranging skills are to be admired - I have an office that needs some assistance, although if I began dragging things outside, they might start talking about me


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Sammy, Happy 7 months from Charlie and his mom. Charlie is 9 months old today but we are too busy to post any picture. Daddy is home no time to chat.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Seven Months, Sammy!! You're such a handsome boy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sammy is looking real good !!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he had a nice day celebrating his 7 months as his buddy Poppy came to play.



hubbub said:


> Happy 7 months Sammy!
> 
> Your rearranging skills are to be admired - I have an office that needs some assistance, although if I began dragging things outside, they might start talking about me


Hubbub - Sammy says he would gladly come and help you rearrange your office  he can't promise that it wouldn't all end up outside though. He also is a keen gardener :doh: I could nearly start a business venture with him lol.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adorable photo! And I love the sounds of your Daisy trough. Sounds perfect.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Sammy's Exterior Design and Landscaping Co."


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> "Sammy's Exterior Design and Landscaping Co."


Haha yes! He's a very hard worker so I'm sure business would be booming lol


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We've had nice weather this weekend, so Mr Sammy has been a busy bee with taking his stuff outside again lol. Today's choice was his puppy bed (He's had it since he came home and it's like his comfort blanket. He has an adult bed for bedtime but he loves lying on his puppy bed in the day)...and his duckie  This golden sure does make us laugh every day!

Especially for you Danny







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That is very cute, such an innocent look he has on his face, a total sweetie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> That is very cute, such an innocent look he has on his face, a total sweetie!


I know he thinks with that innocent face he can get away with anything (he usually does lol). He does that expression when he's been caught doing something naughty and just freezes. If he's eating something he shouldn't he stands like a statue and won't move his face. We're wise to it though and know when he has something, and then the game of 'give' and drop for a treat begins. He's hilarious though, a right little comedian 

Hope that beautiful Barnaby is well and you've all had a nice weekend.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you, it's been raining up here! Sammy reminds me so much of Barnaby, (same expressions) his avatar picture was taken at 7 months, we always call it his "butter wouldn't melt in his mouth face"! So pleased Sammy is doing so well and giving you lots of laughs, he's growing up so fast, really enjoy your updates.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!!! "Sammy's Moving & Exterior Decorating Co." 

Love it!! What a good boy. And so talented too


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Sammy  Hope you're having fun doing your exterior decorating work


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's just precious!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Hi Sammy  Hope you're having fun doing your exterior decorating work


Haha he is as we speak! I've just had to go outside and retrieve his bed, blanket, 4 balls, chipmunk and bottle buddy before it rains :doh: He's sat by the gate watching 2 rabbits playing on the garden, it's too cute lol.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Sammy is so cute and funny young Golden Boy <3

Love & Light from us <3 <3 <3


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Haha he is as we speak! I've just had to go outside and retrieve his bed, blanket, 4 balls, chipmunk and bottle buddy before it rains :doh: He's sat by the gate watching 2 rabbits playing on the garden, it's too cute lol.


LOL!! You're being a wonderful design assistant


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> LOL!! You're being a wonderful design assistant


Sammy says thank you and glad that you appreciate his work  He can't understand why I try and spoil his efforts everyday lol. He just sneaked to the bedroom, stole his night time bed and ran outside (after getting stuck with it in the doorway). I had to throw him a treat in one direction, sprint and get the bed and run and hide it. He spotted me though and started chasing me jumping and barking haha!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He just sneaked to the bedroom, stole his night time bed and ran outside (after getting stuck with it in the doorway). I had to throw him a treat in one direction, sprint and get the bed and run and hide it. He spotted me though and started chasing me jumping and barking haha!


LOL!!!!!!!!! Atta boy, Sammy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha. Sammy is funny AND smart. Love your updates!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy is such a funny boy! Too cute! Ssssh, don't let Yogi know about taking things outside!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Your Sammy has grown so much, what a precious boy I see he likes to entertain himself


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy says thank you and glad that you appreciate his work  He can't understand why I try and spoil his efforts everyday lol. He just sneaked to the bedroom, stole his night time bed and ran outside (after getting stuck with it in the doorway). I had to throw him a treat in one direction, sprint and get the bed and run and hide it. He spotted me though and started chasing me jumping and barking haha!


That's Charlie's favorite game we play every day! What ever is reachable ends up in back yard, not just toys. Poor "my toys" box is empty most of the time. But still it is so sweet, have to admit (not to Charlie).



HolDaisy said:


> Haha he is as we speak! I've just had to go outside and retrieve his bed, blanket, 4 balls, chipmunk and bottle buddy before it rains :doh: He's sat by the gate watching 2 rabbits playing on the garden, it's too cute lol.


Sammy has a partner in crime across the ocean. But sitting and watching rabbits, no way! He runs, cries, barks, goes deaf and blind on me, doesn't even feels a leash pull. And we have hundreds of rabbits around!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's Charlie's favorite game we play every day! What ever is reachable ends up in back yard, not just toys. Poor "my toys" box is empty most of the time. But still it is so sweet, have to admit (not to Charlie).
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy has a partner in crime across the ocean. But sitting and watching rabbits, no way! He runs, cries, barks, goes deaf and blind on me, doesn't even feels a leash pull. And we have hundreds of rabbits around!



Haha I love that Charlie and Sammy are so similar! Literally everything that he owns has to go outside, it's hilarious to watch. He doesn't even want to play with the toys once he's got them out, it's just the fun of dragging them outside and hearing me going 'Oh noo not again Sammy'. Imagine the mischief Charlie and Sammy would get up to if they met up :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Summertime Sammy*

Thought that it was time for a Sammy photo update. We've had beautiful weather here recently, been around 30C for almost 2 weeks. It's great, but difficult keeping the dogs cool. Sammy has spent lots of time in his little pool where he has 'pool toys' which he puts in and out the pool throughout the day. He's yet to put his bed in there but, I don't think it will be long :doh: lol. Throughout the hot weather he's been enjoying lying on the tiled floor with the front door open, so that he's got the best of both worlds 

Anyways, he's doing great. He literally cannot get enough of meeting new people and he LOVES it when we have visitors. It's difficult keeping him calm but aslong as we get the visitor to tell him to sit he's as good as gold and calms immediately. He's so laid back for a puppy (especially a golden!) and is happy just chilling with his toys. We've had lots of destroyed toys though so we have to keep throwing them away and buying new ones. He loves his tennis balls, squeaky balls and ones that can go in the pool! He showed a love for retrieving the minute he came home as a puppy and he loves being on the garden retrieving his tennis ball. 

Here he is after bath time, he doesn't mind being bathed at all and is very good. 

Here he is in the pool chilling out with his toys.


He also got his very first taste of ice cream for a special treat, which he enjoyed very much 


Sammy's favourite time of day is in the evening when he gets to go on a nice walk with the gsd Eddie. They've had some beautiful walks in the evening recently. He's doing really well with his recall but we've still got alot of work to do before we've got it perfect. I was very proud of him the other night though Eddie started wandering off (which he never does) and I thought Sammy for sure would follow. I called him and he ignored where Eddie was going and came thundering towards me  little star! We also had a near escape last night when he spotted a rabbit and started chasing it. After calling him a couple of times though he stopped, let the rabbit go and came for a biscuit which was great to see! At the end of the walk he also has a habit of doing 'final zoomies' before the leash goes on. He doesn't mind his walk coming to an end at all, but has to do his party piece with a last burst of energy before we go home haha! Here he is in action...


He's growing up into such a lovely boy, and everyone just has to fuss him wherever we go!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my - what a precious fuzzball! I just want to squeeze, cuddle, and smell.  He's a keeper!

Well....that was when I managed to only look at the first post....you know, 24 pages ago.  oops! But Sammy does still look like a dearheart!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a handsome boy Sammy is.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow Sammy I remember when you were only this ( ) big!
We love seeing your updates
Sounds like you are still doing a fantastic job of entertaining your guardians and giving them the massive dose of love and joy that they so deserve.
Congrats on all of your excellent work!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sammy is stunning !!! Tom's fur used be like that when he was wet, and in the right light he could look pure gold


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy is such a beautiful and good boy! I'm proud to be his 5th Uncle twice removed!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy he is! You must have been so proud to have him turn his back on a bunny chase  Good boy Sammy! I'm quite impressed. Ellie has awesome recall (especially if she thinks treats are involved) but I don't know if I could compete with a bunny. Probably time to get out the long line and start testing the waters. Thanks for sharing the photos, they are just lovely.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Silly me! I started at the first thread post For some reason I thought this was a post from today, that u just got Sammy. And I looked at his new puppy pics and it said "Sammy s 7 months old," and I thought to myself, "well Olliver is only 4.5 months and twice that size already. What a small 7 month old. "
Duh. As I scroll on, I now see your 7 month old.
Losing my mind I think 
What a beautiful puppy and a lovely young fella 
Much belated congratulations.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


>


I especially LOVE this shot!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He has such a sweet face. It's nice to see he's growing into a wonderful Golden gentleman.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures as always, Sammy has grown again!!, he is really looking so much more adult now, is his coat changing texture yet?. So glad he is giving you many laughs, fun and smiles. Sending hugs from Barnaby and me, hoping this weather holds up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sammy is just gorgeous!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update and pictures!!! As always I love to see your pictures of Sammy. He is such a handsome boy. So grown up (where does the time go!!!)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Lovely pictures as always, Sammy has grown again!!, he is really looking so much more adult now, is his coat changing texture yet?. So glad he is giving you many laughs, fun and smiles. Sending hugs from Barnaby and me, hoping this weather holds up!


Thanks everyone and glad you're enjoying watching Sammy grow up.

Yes, his back has changed texture and he's starting to get his adult coat. His chest is v. fluffy like a little lion. His tummy and leg feathers have still got lots of growing to do, but he's getting a beautiful tail now  Hugs back to Barnaby and hope he's enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the photos of Sammy! He is very handsome and it looks like (and sounds like) he's enjoying life very much.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy turned 8 months old yesterday (25th July). I couldn't do an update though as I have no internet connection. We've had a heatwave over here and it caused a terrible thunder storm that blew my internet router  I'm missing the golden forum lots (currently in a cafe using free wi-fi lol).
We weren't sure how Sammy would cope with his first experience of thunder, but I don't think he even noticed. He was tucked up in his favourite spot (under the bed).
Will do a new update when I get the inernet back, hopefully sometime next week. 
Sammy sends you all puppy hugs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping your up and running again soon, we all miss you on the forum. Happy 8 months sweet Sammy, hugs sent back!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome Sammy, he is a cutie! He looks so content in his crate.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Any new pictures??? We want Sammy pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I second what Laura said, need a pupdate on Sammy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya ... PUPDATE PUPDATE PUPDATE!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also just looking for some new pics... :wavey:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

As requested...Sammy pupdate 

He's doing well and is growing up loads. We haven't really been anywhere exciting with him but he loves go on errands and meeting new people. As we have a stable yard he gets to meet lots of new people all the time, which is great. He made me very proud last week, new people visited the stables and there was a little girl about 3 and she loved Sammy. He was so brilliant with her, it was like he was an old gentle golden and he's still a baby! We get him to sit before new people fuss him so that he calms down, he sat for her and I showed her how he does 'shake a paw' trick and he did it for her. He was so calm and gentle and even lay down for a tummy rub off her  the little girl was telling everyone that her and Sammy were friends. I think she wanted to take him home lol.



Sammy's exterior design business is still going well and he's still insistent on dragging all of his wordly possessions outside at any opportunity he gets ha! His puppy bed (which is like his comfort blanket) even took a trip into his paddling pool the other day :doh: He also has a slight obsession with rugs and thinks that maybe he should branch out to interior design now! We often have to retrieve the rugs before they are on their way outside, he's just hilarious and has such a great little character. He loves to be outside on the decking where it's his little play area, most of the time he refuses to come in because he's having so much fun lol. We have have horses in the field right next to the garden and he loves just lying there watching them...he's just too adorable!

We have noticed that his eating has slowed down a little now that he's growing up. After reading up it seems pretty common around this age now that the major growth spurt is over. His parents and grand parents are not overly big dogs so he's going to be a fairly small boy, but he's filling out just lovely. We also have some exciting news - Sammy's beautiful Mom 'Thornywait Billie Jean' has just become a champion over here  he was very proud of his lovely Mom!


Sammy also likes to sleep with nylabones and other toys in his mouth. I think it's the retriever instinct in him.....




Here he is on a walk last week


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy is sweetie. He sounds like Charlie's twin 100%. The only difference the appetite for food is not slowing down here. Charlie is still on 3 meals a day regime so I thought to go down to two, one day gave him more for breakfast but at lunch time he was sitting next to the door where food is kept, so I poured just an half in his bowl. He ate that, licked his bowl looked at me, than at the bowl than started complaining. Toys are in an' out on daily basis, yes in the pool too, rugs and pillows for outdoor fun... Recall hmmm, I think he understands "nothing in life is free" more than majority of human population, you called me back show me what you have there for me. Love our boys!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like Sammy is doing so great. Aren't the meetings with little kids the best? Thanks for all the new pics - he is so lovely. My fave is the one whre he is sleeping with the bone in his mouth.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sammy is sweetie. He sounds like Charlie's twin 100%. The only difference the appetite for food is not slowing down here. Charlie is still on 3 meals a day regime so I thought to go down to two, one day gave him more for breakfast but at lunch time he was sitting next to the door where food is kept, so I poured just an half in his bowl. He ate that, licked his bowl looked at me, than at the bowl than started complaining. Toys are in an' out on daily basis, yes in the pool too, rugs and pillows for outdoor fun... Recall hmmm, I think he understands "nothing in life is free" more than majority of human population, you called me back show me what you have there for me. Love our boys!


I love that Charlie and Sammy are so similar! How funny that Charlie takes everything outside too :roflmao:It's funny until there's pouring rain and I'm outside in a thunderstorm looking for nylabones and Sammy's favourite tennis balls lol. Sounds like Charlie is doing great too! Can't believe how much our boys have grown up.



Sweet Girl said:


> Sounds like Sammy is doing so great. Aren't the meetings with little kids the best? Thanks for all the new pics - he is so lovely. My fave is the one whre he is sleeping with the bone in his mouth.


Glad you enjoyed the pics! He sleeps with everything in his mouth it's hilarious! He'll sleep for a couple of hours too with a nylabone still perfectly in place lol. The meetings with little kids really are so sweet. It's great to see how far he has come aswell and he's sitting ready for a fuss nearly every time now. I'm glad that Shala is feeling much better too - I so wish we lived closer and they could have met, would have been so cute. She'll be a grown up girl before you know it


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> I love that Charlie and Sammy are so similar! How funny that Charlie takes everything outside too :roflmao:It's funny until there's pouring rain and I'm outside in a thunderstorm looking for nylabones and Sammy's favourite tennis balls lol. Sounds like Charlie is doing great too! Can't believe how much our boys have grown up.


Thunderstorms are special stories, I cant keep Charlie in the house, he stays at the door, crying and finally barking very loud to go outside. He loves roaming in the rain, digging and zooming, no fear at all.

And squeaky balls, oh my, those I have to hide. I let him have one and he did not stop squeaking for 18 minutes exactly, I was timing as I don't mind him doing it, but it drives the others crazy.

We are raising very special boys indeed!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What lovely photos!! That's SO darned cute falling asleep with toys in his mouth. Awwww. I loved the story about the 3 year old girl. He's created a dog lover for life. What a precious boy. I can practically feel your smiles and laughter here across the pond, and new ones were created here just looking at them. 

Thank you SO much for the 'pupdate'!! I feel better now LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw he is just adorable!. I love all the puppy threads, they bring back so many memories. Sammy sounds like he is having so much fun, he is lucky to be growing up in such beautiful surroundings. Love that he falls asleep with things in his mouth what a cutie. Hugs to you all, love all your pupdates!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww - Sammy makes my heart just melt! It's so nice to see he's blossomed into such a great young boy, but still retains that puppy mischief  BTW Sammy, my office still needs help, but I fear I couldn't get away with your fee (the airfare alone would raise red flags


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

hubbub said:


> Awww - Sammy makes my heart just melt! It's so nice to see he's blossomed into such a great young boy, but still retains that puppy mischief  BTW Sammy, my office still needs help, but I fear I couldn't get away with your fee (the airfare alone would raise red flags


Sammy says he would LOVE to come and help you, but as he can't get over he's willing to teach Hannah some cheeky puppy mischief so that maybe she can start decorating for you 

He's had a busy day today socialising and is fast asleep right now. He escorted big brother Eddie to the groomers and spent the morning playing with our groomers beautiful golden (who looks like his twin) and a little cavalier king charles spaniel. Last time we went Sammy looked tiny compared to the other goldie...today they were nearly the same size, they grow up so fast!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy says he would LOVE to come and help you, but as he can't get over he's willing to teach Hannah some cheeky puppy mischief so that maybe she can start decorating for you


HA! Hannah had the opposite ambition - bringing the outdoors indoors. As a pup, she brought sticks, rocks, bricks, leaves, etc in through the open door. If she was lucky the wind would have blown paper or cardboard into the yard or perhaps a plastic container - - treasures indeed!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

hubbub said:


> HA! Hannah had the opposite ambition - bringing the outdoors indoors. As a pup, she brought sticks, rocks, bricks, leaves, etc in through the open door. If she was lucky the wind would have blown paper or cardboard into the yard or perhaps a plastic container - - treasures indeed!


Oh bless her, I bet she was such a cute pup 

Sometimes he'll bring a rock inside and drop it right by me thinking he's going to entice a game of chase. You catch him looking out of the corner of his eye thinking 'hmmm is she going to play' lol. Beautiful, funny goldens arent they just the best!


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

All I can say is I'm so jealous he likes the crate right away!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say Hi to you and sweet Sammy, hoping your enjoying the Bank Holiday Weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*9 months old*



swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi to you and sweet Sammy, hoping your enjoying the Bank Holiday Weekend!


Hi to you and Barnaby too, and hope that you're having a good one!

Today is Sammy's 9 month old birthday. Can't believe how fast the time has gone by and what a lovely boy he has grown up into. We're so lucky that we have him and he's a joy to have around  After a very eventful puppy stage it seems that his adolescent phase is going by without any problems and he's matured so quickly.

We've had somewhat of an eventful weekend with him. I mentioned in my last update that he had started slowing down his eating. At first we thought it was due to the unusually hot weather, but as that passed he has still been a bit off with his food, mainly not finishing meals and not being that enthusiastic to eat. It worried us ALOT after Daisy as it bought everything flooding back about her, especially considering what he was like as a pup where he had to have a slow feed bowl, and would growl if we went near him sometimes. We assumed it that he had grown up so his behaviour had improved and now his main growth spurt was over, he just wasn't as ravenous. 

It was worrying us significantly the change in eating so yesterday we took him to the vets. After a very thorough check up our vet was adamant he was perfect and healthy, but said for peace of mind after what we went through with Daisy maybe we could run some bloods just to check. Our vets is the emergency clinic for the local area so they are there 24/7 and said that they'd have the bloods back today as they do it on site. After us all having a sleepless night and terrible day worrying our lovely vet called this evening and was happy to report that Sammy's bloods were all perfect  She did him a very, very thorough check yesterday and has assured that he just doesn't need as many calories now. After reading up lots about goldens eating habits it seems that we just now have a slow eater. We're not going to change his food for now, we're going to see how he gets on and keep a very close eye on his weight (it was perfect yesterday when we weighed him). His relatives are all fairly small goldens, so we know that he's not going to be very big when he's fully grown. 

Anyway Sammy turns 9 months old today and after being such a brave boy at the vets he celebrated with a lovely play with his buddy Poppy today. It's unbelievable how much they have both grown and it's hilarious now there's 2 grown up dogs squeezing into his tiny pool. Here they are having fun and playing 'bitey face'


After a play they both get absolutely soaked. Whenever Sammy sees a camera he always strikes his serious pose for some reason haha. He does smile honestly, he just chooses to look all regal for photos. Lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 9 months Sammy boy! You are so handsome.
I am sorry he made you worry but glad that everything is fine. My Charlie is 11 months today, ashamed to say still on 3 meals. This guy just doesn't want to give up his lunch. Last Saturday we checked his weight, 66lb.
Charlie is camera shy too, he just turns his head away or runs to me, alomost like to say "no more pictures, please".


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy 9 months Sammy boy! You are so handsome.
> I am sorry he made you worry but glad that everything is fine. My Charlie is 11 months today, ashamed to say still on 3 meals. This guy just doesn't want to give up his lunch. Last Saturday we checked his weight, 66lb.
> Charlie is camera shy too, he just turns his head away or runs to me, alomost like to say "no more pictures, please".


Thanks. Happy 11 months beautiful Charlie! Wow - he's one next month, can't believe how the time has flown by! Sammy's been on 2 meals for a few months now and his weight yesterday was 62lb so he's not far from Charlie  lol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 9 month's Sammy!. So glad he got the all clear, I can imagine how worried you must have been. He really is so handsome he reminds me SO much of Barnaby, the same colouring and everything. Can't believe Sammy is 9 months already, enjoy everyday he is such a sweetie, hugs to you all.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been away so am late with my birthday wishes. Happy 9 months Sammy. I love your regal photograph. You are a stunningly gorgeous boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 9 months, Sammy! It's Brinkley's 2 month birthday today!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sammy. I just saw this thread. What a transformation from the first post to his birthday picture! Handsome lad!


----------



## redlady (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness how stinkin cute is he??!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hollie, Sammy, and family :wave:

Just thinking about you all. Having a fun summer? Has Sammy gotten the inside stuff outside to the point where it's 'just so' yet? LOL Too funny!!! I can see the smiles and hear the laughter he brings through cyberspace. 

Danny


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
Hope you, Jane, Ollie and Katie are well? Yes, we've had a good summer thanks. It's been quiet, but we've had lovely weather at home and it's still nice now so Sammy's in his pool again. Oh yes...the stuff is still going outside lol! He has also become MAJORLY obsessed with rugs now :doh: Naughty Sammy even started to rip one up the other night, luckily it was an old one and I caught him before he eat the entire thing! We've run out of bitter apple spray so awaiting a delivery of some more to stop the rug ruining lol. He still thinks that he's supposed to eat everything outside so the 'give' command is still in full swing over here. He eats every toy aswell, so mainly only has nylabones, kongs and safe balls to play with because we're scared of him getting a blockage...silly Sammy :uhoh: lol.

He's doing really well though. His recall is almost perfect now when he's off leash which makes me v.proud. He even comes back to me sometimes when big brother Eddie goes wandering. We're also planning a reunion with his sister from the same litter. We travelled 60 miles to go and fetch him and have found out that the owners of his sister are moving 2 miles from us very soon, so he's extremely excited about the prospect of a reunion with her!! :wavey:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

He's doing really well though. His recall is almost perfect now when he's off leash which makes me v.proud. He even comes back to me sometimes when big brother Eddie goes wandering. We're also planning a reunion with his sister from the same litter. We travelled 60 miles to go and fetch him and have found out that the owners of his sister are moving 2 miles from us very soon, so he's extremely excited about the prospect of a reunion with her!! :wavey:[/QUOTE]

What a good boy Sammy is. Love your updates. That's very cool that his sister will be moving 2 miles from you. How nice to get them together. We Want Pictures!!! haha


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're doing well, thanks. Katie is her usual funny self. Ollie has decided his 'job' is to be Master Patrolman of the back yard and front. He's either sitting on the back of a couch in the living room ensuring anyone walking by knows they're only allowed because of him, or barking at squirrels and crows in the back yard.

A kind GRFer lent us a beeping bark collar that beeps louder and louder the more a dog barks. Well, Ollie figured that out ASAP. Saw him with a possum then squirrels barking .... IN A WHISPER! LOL "aaaahf aaaahf" When it wasn't on he'd bark at 100dB, when it was on, in a whisper. Too funny.

How nice Sammy's sister is moving close by. What a great boy! Now he's able to set up the outside for the two of them. He's living the dream!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> We're doing well, thanks. Katie is her usual funny self. Ollie has decided his 'job' is to be Master Patrolman of the back yard and front. He's either sitting on the back of a couch in the living room ensuring anyone walking by knows they're only allowed because of him, or barking at squirrels and crows in the back yard.
> 
> A kind GRFer lent us a beeping bark collar that beeps louder and louder the more a dog barks. Well, Ollie figured that out ASAP. Saw him with a possum then squirrels barking .... IN A WHISPER! LOL "aaaahf aaaahf" When it wasn't on he'd bark at 100dB, when it was on, in a whisper. Too funny.
> 
> How nice Sammy's sister is moving close by. What a great boy! Now he's able to set up the outside for the two of them. He's living the dream!


Danny that photo is just the cutest  Yes, we will defo get photos when we get them together!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos of Sammy visiting with his sister, that will be fun  I am relieved to hear that Sammy is still a naughty boy, chewing carpet. Ellie is such a good girl that sometimes I am taken aback when she reminds me that she is still a puppy. (I had to wash her paws twice today for digging - the second time after she jumped on my cousins and put pawprints on her shirt!) You should be proud of that recall, reminds me that we need to proof ours a bit more, have fallen off the wagon lately because it's been hot and humid here but looking forward to cooler weather making it nicer to be outdoors.

Take care!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw that's great Sammy will get to se his sister, double the golden fun!. Summer has gone far too quickly and Sammy is growing up so fast. Looking forward to seeing all your pictures. Ever since you said one of Sammy's nick names is "Sam a Lam", I have been constantly singing that Bay City Rollers song "Shang-a- Lang", but too "Sam-a- Lam"!, (am showing my age now). Thanks for making me smile, hugs to all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Aw that's great Sammy will get to se his sister, double the golden fun!. Summer has gone far too quickly and Sammy is growing up so fast. Looking forward to seeing all your pictures. Ever since you said one of Sammy's nick names is "Sam a Lam", I have been constantly singing that Bay City Rollers song "Shang-a- Lang", but too "Sam-a- Lam"!, (am showing my age now). Thanks for making me smile, hugs to all.



I know which song you mean. Summer really has gone by very quickly, at least we've had some nice weather to enjoy. Sammy is currently napping, I can hear his dreaming noises from the other room. It's a hard life for a golden


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> I know which song you mean. Summer really has gone by very quickly, at least we've had some nice weather to enjoy. Sammy is currently napping, I can hear his dreaming noises from the other room. It's a hard life for a golden


LOL, I think he's sleep singing, Sam-a-lam, Sam-a-lam ........!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Has Sammy seen his sister yet? How neat is that? 

Bet Sammy will drag a nice comforter outside so she'll be as comfortable as possible, and she can learn the finer points of exterior design


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

No not yet. It may not be for a couple months until they have moved, but will keep you posted when we arrange it 
Haha oh no I didn't even think of him taking his exterior design into other people's homes and gardens, I bet he will! No design work for Sammy today as it's raining so he's enjoying his new nylabone that he got yesterday. I took him to play frisbee last night in one of the fields, it's his favourite game to play. You throw him a frisbee and say 'give', when he drops it he gets the second one thrown...he has the time of his life running after it! lol. Hope that you're having a good weekend. I'm glad the bark collar has helped your master patrolman Ollie, so sweet how he does a whisper bark aw


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd get a big kick out of seeing Sammy catch the frisbee 

BTW, Ollie only 'whisper barked' when the bark collar was on. He also figured out that if he stuck it out and let it beep, the battery would go dead and he'd be good to go. Whatta ya gonna do? Smart kid. LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to see how you and Sammy-Rivaldo are doing!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to see how you and Sammy-Rivaldo are doing!


Hi, thanks for stopping by. We are good thanks. Hope you and beautiful Barnaby are well? Here's a photo from Sammy's walk tonight. It hasn't stopped pouring with rain all day, but the walks must go on...so out we went in rain attire lol. He loves it in the rain and mud! Every single muddy puddle there is he dives in without hesitation :doh: he looked more like a flat coated retriever when we got home. He also found part of an old tree root in the field and did some zoomies with it which was amusing. I managed to get a photo of him investigating it before he decided it was too heavy to carry all the way home and dropped it.
Have a good weekend


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's nothing like a wet and muddy golden!. Have a great weekend, apparantly we are forecast wet and windy weather for sunday, but if Sammy's like Barnaby he will walk in any weather!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy, looks like you had a super fun day. 

You know, there are people all over the world - virtual aunts and uncles - who think you hung the moon


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been away for a while and missed Sammy's 9 month birthday, BUT am happy to wish him a Happy 10 Month Birthday!! (a bit early 

I'm curious, with muddy walks, do you have to give him a full bath him upon return or just a quick rinse with a outdoor hose?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you.

He usually runs straight to his paddling pool when we return from walks so that cleans his paws straight away. I normally then get a bucket of soapy water and clean up his tummy and legs, rinse him off and then dry him with a towel. He gets clean really quickly and after a good brush he's good to go


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sammy has grown so much, beautiful boy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*10 month update*

Sammy turns 10 months old today so thought I'd post a few latest pics. He's having a fairly chilled out day and is currently enjoying some rare September sunshine with his nylabone. I don't know how he'll cope in the winter when the front door won't be open all day and he can't go in his pool lol. He is obsessed with being outside, it's almost impossible to get him in the house...you catch him just staring, taking everything in and trying to look busy when he's called. We got him a 'gentle leader' for walking because he was pulling. We tried it out today and so far, it's amazing! Sammy wasn't amused one bit and at one point pretended his paw was stuck in the lead and was hopping along in a crafty attempt to get it off lol. He soon was getting used to it though and I'm sure after a few more goes he'll be fine with it 

This boy literally ADORES people! We've had lots of dogs over the years but he is literally a people magnet. We have lots of new people on the stable yard, so he's picked up a brand new fan club of adults and kids. He gets lots of fuss when we go round there and even has a 'Sammy snacks' treat tin that one of the horse girls bought him lol. He knows exactly where they are kept and heads over there every time. 

He's crazy about his nylabones and can't get enough of them! It's good that he loves them because he eats any soft toys/ropes so he can't have those so nylabones, kongs and balls are great for him 


Sammy's latest fascination...the curtain :doh: This is a common sight in our house lately. You catch him with the curtain draped over him and he stands, freezes and then pretends he was just 'checking it' lol.


Here is is today having a play on the garden


'Time for my close up'


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy! Happy 10 months, Sammy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He gets lots of fuss when we go round there and even has a 'Sammy snacks' treat tin that one of the horse girls bought him lol. He knows exactly where they are kept and heads over there every time.


What a clever boy  I'd be making a big fuss over him in person if I were there too, but consider this a huge 'cyberfuss' 

Those are beautiful pictures. Love the "peekaboo" curtain shot. They're all great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 10 Month's Sammy, can't believe how the time has flown by. Great to hear he has his own fan club, or should I say "Sam Club"!. The pictures are so lovely, is that the start of a great golden swishy tail I see?. Wonderful to read about all his new adventures, hugs sent down x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Happy 10 Month's Sammy, can't believe how the time has flown by. Great to hear he has his own fan club, or should I say "Sam Club"!. The pictures are so lovely, is that the start of a great golden swishy tail I see?. Wonderful to read about all his new adventures, hugs sent down x


Thanks everyone!
It is indeed the start of a beautiful golden swishy tail  It's really started to grow this past couple of weeks, and his leg feathers are getting longer.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Sammy looks fantastic !!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just popped in to have a look at your handsome boy - we too are dreading the day when the doors are shut for winter. Hope you are starting to gather a huge stash of presents for Sammy's' first birthday.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooray! I was craving a Sammy update
When I see those pics I see pure joy.
What a burst of wonderful sunshine you are Sammy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 10 months Sammy boy, sorry I was too busy yesterday with Charlie's bday but was thinking of you. You are very handsome.
I read your post and that's all I would write if I have more time. Had to close door of Charlie's crate today after he took his bed out in the yard 3 times. Curtains the same story, have to keep window clear otherwise he pulls them, should sing him to Neighborhood Watch. He is in the back yard or front window or bugs me to leave what ever I work on. They must be related, don't know how but they are the same characters.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a new phone today and was just trying out the camera so thought I'd post a pic of Sammy enjoying his Friday evening :wavey: It's raining here so he's not very happy the door is closed and he can't go out. He's a cheeky little monkey and keeps jumping up pretending he needs to go potty so that I'll let him out lol.


He's also figured out how to get his gentle leader off on walks :doh: so think a harness will be next to try. Such a funny little boy he is, he makes us laugh every single day. Daisy certainly sent us a special boy with Sammy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks all grown up, lovely photo, Daisy certainly did send you one perfect golden boy x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! He's grown up so much. When I look back at puppy pics I can't believe he was ever so tiny! He's moulting LOADS at the moment, so I've done him half an hour brushing (which he loves, except having his tail done so I distracted him with ice cubes). Every time guests come over they leave looking like a golden retriever at the moment haha! 

Hope that my favourite golden senior Barnaby is having a good evening and wishing you a nice weekend with him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha! Sammy has you wrapped around his little toe. How adorable. 

I just love all the smiles and laughter he brings around you house. Brings smiles here 'across the pond' too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks! He's grown up so much. When I look back at puppy pics I can't believe he was ever so tiny! He's moulting LOADS at the moment, so I've done him half an hour brushing (which he loves, except having his tail done so I distracted him with ice cubes). Every time guests come over they leave looking like a golden retriever at the moment haha!
> 
> Hope that my favourite golden senior Barnaby is having a good evening and wishing you a nice weekend with him


Thanks!, hoping you have a good one too. Barnaby is moulting dreadfully at the moment too, and just like Sammy hates having his wagga brushed, he pulls it between his back legs, silly boy!. Hugs to you all x


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

What acutie!!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Thanks!, hoping you have a good one too. Barnaby is moulting dreadfully at the moment too, and just like Sammy hates having his wagga brushed, he pulls it between his back legs, silly boy!. Hugs to you all x


Haha. Buddy doesn't like his tail brushed either. He tucks it up between his legs too and gives me his 'pleez don't do it' eyes

Sammy is so grown up now, so handsome. I'll bet he has a pile of his stuff at the front door waiting for the rain to stop so he can take it all outside


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Ha ha! Sammy has you wrapped around his little toe. How adorable.


He really does haha! We spend most of the day opening and closing the door for him just incase he really does need to go out and we don't want any accidents.
He's so cheeky he jumps up, so you go and open the door and he just stands looking at you as if to say 'Just wanted to check I'd get my own way...and I did, you fell for it ' Lol.



*Laura* said:


> . I'll bet he has a pile of his stuff at the front door waiting for the rain to stop so he can take it all outside


He stands by the window looking heartbroken that he can't go and sit in the rain ha. When he eventually does go out he sneaks as many toys in his mouth as he can get and makes a run for it. I'm then outside in the pouring rain with a torch bringing his favourite things back inside ready for the next day


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie and Sammy are twins for sure! Rain, who cares, he will sit at the door and cry until I let him out. Tail is the same story, hardest to groom. If they would be any different than they are, they wouldn't be our perfect healers.


----------



## KhanKrazy (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my God! I Just want to scoop him up and cuddle! So precious!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie and Sammy are twins for sure! Rain, who cares, he will sit at the door and cry until I let him out. Tail is the same story, hardest to groom. If they would be any different than they are, they wouldn't be our perfect healers.


I think they definitely must be related somehow, they have identical personalities! Aw Charlie crying at the door to go in the rain, he's so sweet. I bet he gets his own way too like Sammy does  Our boys really are perfect :--heart: Daisy and Buddy sent us perfect healers for sure.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Daisy and Buddy sent us perfect healers for sure.


Daisy and Buddy sure did!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He really does haha! We spend most of the day opening and closing the door for him just incase he really does need to go out and we don't want any accidents.
> He's so cheeky he jumps up, so you go and open the door and he just stands looking at you as if to say 'Just wanted to check I'd get my own way...and I did, you fell for it ' Lol.


Ha ha!! Good boy!! Time for one of these?? LOL :


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I think so haha! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's grown into such a handsome boy. Glad to hear he's kept his cheeky attitude.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a charmer
A very special boy indeed


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

As the winter months are approaching it seems that a lightbulb has gone off in Sammy's head and he's had a brilliant idea :agree:. If he can't go out as much as he wants to as it's getting colder and raining, then he's going to bring the outdoors inside 
Here is the start of Sammy's task which he began today...he also brought some branches and leaves in lol. He's such a busy golden, this boy has got lots of work to do!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute, at the rate he's going I suspect he will have built his own indoor treehouse in a couple of days!. I always used to laugh when Barnaby would try to bring large sticks through the back door, but often got stuck, I can imagine Sammy trying to do the same thing. Give him a hug from me x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Barnaby is such a sweetie! If Sammy comes running in with something I only have to look at him and he goes running outside again with it haha. He doesn't even want to eat it he wants to get me fired up to start playing chasing him  
His gsd friend Poppy has a dog flap at her house and Poppy's Mom always tells us tales of things that she's attempted to take outside and got stuck in the door...the funniest one was the hoover! Hugs from you have been given to Sammy, send a big one back to Barnaby too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hug delivered!. Barnaby says he would love to teach Sammy all of his naughty tricks!. Love the dog flap, how on earth did she manage to drag the hoover over. It would be hilarious to see a golden attempting to get through one!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So Sammy likes to tease, eh? That's so sweet.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

How have I missed all this!! How lovely, he's grown into such a beaut!! He really looks like Chester in many of the photos too. I love the way you describe him and his antics. I wish we lived nearer so the boys could play together


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

elly said:


> How have I missed all this!! How lovely, he's grown into such a beaut!! He really looks like Chester in many of the photos too. I love the way you describe him and his antics. I wish we lived nearer so the boys could play together


I was thinking the same thing, Barnaby would love that. North, South and Midlands a shame we are so far apart, it would be such fun!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

elly said:


> How have I missed all this!! How lovely, he's grown into such a beaut!! He really looks like Chester in many of the photos too. I love the way you describe him and his antics. I wish we lived nearer so the boys could play together





swishywagga said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Barnaby would love that. North, South and Midlands a shame we are so far apart, it would be such fun!!


Thank you. I think he looks very much like Chester too. It seems that he has a very similar personality to Barnaby aswell with his cheeky antics  It's such a shame that we don't all live near. I just know that Sammy would get on so well with your 2 beautiful boys.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say Hi!, hoping you and Sammy are having a good weekend.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sammy sure has grown  He is a very handsome boy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi  Sammy's had to spend most of the weekend inside due to the rain, so he's not amused. We've been using the time for lots of brushing and working extra hard on 'give' indoors. The fields we take him on his walks got ploughed up over the weekend...so I imagine there will be photos of a very muddy orange golden boy very soon  lol. I have some new photos of him, so I will update when I get them on the pc. He's also approaching his 11 month birthday, can't believe our tiny little 'blue boy' will be leaving the puppy forum soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to share this video of Sammy on this evening's walk. Yep, he really does that every single time we go lol. (Spot Eddie the gsd looking horrified at how messy his little brother is getting!) :nono:







and a preview especially for Barnaby's Mom as I know your computer won't let you watch videos


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw that's really sweet, thank you for posting the photo, it's a real pain not being able to watch the video, will watch it at the internet cafe the next time I go!!. What an absolute ball of mischief Sammy is, he so much reminds me of Barnaby at that age, Hugs!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Aw that's really sweet, thank you for posting the photo, it's a real pain not being able to watch the video, will watch it at the internet cafe the next time I go!!. What an absolute ball of mischief Sammy is, he so much reminds me of Barnaby at that age, Hugs!!


Ball of mischief certainly sums him up pretty well lol. His recall has been going out the window a couple of times on recent walks as he's finding chasing cats and investigating the horses slightly more interesting :doh:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Chasing cats and investigating horses (the giant dawgies) continues way into the senior years!, it's a pleasure watching Sammy grow you all have so much to look forward to x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can tell from the video - by how muddy Sammy gets on walks - you have the heart of Jesus and the patience of Job. He's super happy, and you guys give him the chance to be a free spirit happy boy. It makes me smile watching Sammy have such a full and fun life. And knowing you're having just as much with him ... even special bath times. Aw


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*11 month update*

Sammy turns 11 months old today so time for a photo update  
Can't believe that we only have a month left on the puppy forum, it really has flown by! He's still doing well and his love for people just gets greater everyday. If we're out walking and he spots someone he's gutted if they don't come over to meet him, it's so cute. He's got the hang of sitting for a fuss now and starts shuffling on the floor until they get over to him. We trust him in one room when we go out on errands and so far *touch wood* he's doing really well. It's SO nice to see a little golden face and paws pressed up against the glass when you return home.

He gets very excited if someone new comes to the house and can't get enough of visitors. It's difficult to start with but he calms down almost instantly when he's told to sit, which is great. A visitor called the other day for Dad for a business meeting and I was apologising because Sammy was barking and making little sounds for attention and the man was like 'Ah it's okay I know what they're like I've got an old gold who's exactly the same '. Here he is last week trying to get the attention of the chimney sweep lol... 


His latest toy is his giant blue ball. He had one in purple over the summer that's still going strong. It's too big to destroy and it floats in his paddling pool so it's a winner


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

A fun update on Sammy! He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Joy'sGoldenFamily (Oct 25, 2013)

WHAT a beautiful boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sammy has grown into such a beautiful boy.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

He sure has grown into a gorgeous dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, what a handsome boy you have! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy 11 Months, Sammy!! You sure are a handsome (and cute) boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What happened to Sammy puppy, oh my dog he has grown so much in a month, his coat looks just like an adult golden's now, can't believe he's almost a year!!. P.S. Did he like his costume?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I know, it's unbelievable how much he has grown. I've been taking a photo of him every week and it's crazy when you look back how tiny he was. I think he still thinks he's big enough to sit on your lap and be picked up though lol. His adult coat is coming in now, lovely light gold with some honey coloured tones. 
We think he's going to be a shade darker than Daisy as she was white like a polar bear  He hasn't got round to trying his costume on yet..we will give it a go over the weekend and let you know how it goes


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just stopped by to wish Happy 11 months to sweet boy. Sammy is very handsome love the latest picture update. His cousin Charlie is in his teenage phase, we have major failure with off switch, this boy is wired 24/7. After my daughter's short visit of couple days last week, my life became work and Charlie, just train, walk, play and all over again. As Sammy's his toys pool narrowed down to a few indestructible ones just because they don't squeak they are not so much in favour.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Holly thanks for your posts, I've finally had time to catch up on Sammy and you couldn't be more right Kai does have similar looks to your Sammy, and I think he has very similar traits !! 
But really !!! I had to post to let you know this and you're not going to believe it but Sammy and Kai have the same Dad !!! :-(). Not only that but they also have the same grandmother as Fluke & Harry. Unbelievable don't you think


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by for a pupdate!. Hoping your all okay x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggsd said:


> Holly thanks for your posts, I've finally had time to catch up on Sammy and you couldn't be more right Kai does have similar looks to your Sammy, and I think he has very similar traits !!
> But really !!! I had to post to let you know this and you're not going to believe it but Sammy and Kai have the same Dad !!! :-(). Not only that but they also have the same grandmother as Fluke & Harry. Unbelievable don't you think


Have messaged you Maggs 



swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by for a pupdate!. Hoping your all okay x


Hi thanks for stopping by on Sammy's thread. Hope that you and Barnaby are well too? Sammy had a great halloween in his little devil costume! I don't think he even noticed that it was bonfire night yesterday, the fireworks didn't bother him one bit. It's hard to believe that in 3 weeks our little Sammy will be 1...where did the time go?! He doesn't understand why he's having to spend more time indoors now that the Summer has gone. The recent weather hasn't been too convenient for keeping him clean either. He dries and cleans up very quickly though and he's sparkling clean gold before you know it. It's funny because in the Summer he was refusing to come indoors but now it's cold and rainy he goes out to potty and within 5 seconds of being outside there's a little golden face at the window looking heartbroken that he's had to venture outside lol. I don't think he knows if he wants to be inside or outside. We spend most of the time opening and closing the door trying to accomodate whatever Master Sammy requires haha  he's a little angel for sure!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw bless him, it made me laugh what you said about Sammy waiting to come in, Barnaby is the same looking through the window with that expression on his face saying "you left me out here in the cold"!. It's incredible to think Sammy turns 1 in a couple of weeks, I remember you bringing him home and the photo of him with his little duck. He is growing into the sweetest and most handsome golden boy. Hugs sent to you all from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy is still as handsome as ever!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm tempted to don a tuxedo and be Sammy's doorman


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I'm tempted to don a tuxedo and be Sammy's doorman


Haha I think you might need to!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hollie I can't believe how grown up Sammy looks. Where did the puppy go!!! He has such a handsome face. What a wonderful boy you have there. I can tell he's bringing you lots of happiness and joy every day


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Hollie I can't believe how grown up Sammy looks. Where did the puppy go!!! He has such a handsome face. What a wonderful boy you have there. I can tell he's bringing you lots of happiness and joy every day


Thank you. His puppyhood flew by! He's still a puppy...but a big strong one now who's as tall as me when he jumps up lol. He really is bringing lots of happiness. I'm so glad that I can share him growing up with you all


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sammy is as handsome as ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very handsome boy


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi :wavey:

I'm new to this site and doing A LOT of stalking/reading since we are waiting a little impatiently for our puppy to come home in 5 or 6 weeks. I just read this thread from start to finish and your Sammy is just GORGEOUS. It's made me SO impatient :

He sounds like a real character, so funny him dragging all his stuff outside...love it!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

MissSandy said:


> Hi :wavey:
> 
> I'm new to this site and doing A LOT of stalking/reading since we are waiting a little impatiently for our puppy to come home in 5 or 6 weeks. I just read this thread from start to finish and your Sammy is just GORGEOUS. It's made me SO impatient :
> 
> He sounds like a real character, so funny him dragging all his stuff outside...love it!


Hi there!
Aw, thank you for your nice comments about Sammy  I bet you're so excited for your pup! Are you getting a boy or a girl? We loved getting all Sammy's toys and stuff ready for his arrival, so much fun!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is a big boy now I think him and Nala would make a good pair Nala can never understand why everyone does not come up and stroke her and she does a bum shuffle on the floor 

I have been doing some home checks for rescue's just lately and I always take my 3 with me and Nala just loves it as she gets lots of fuss and biscuits but both Blarney and Daisy love the fuss as well and I always think if my dogs feels happy in their home it must be a good home


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> He is a big boy now I think him and Nala would make a good pair Nala can never understand why everyone does not come up and stroke her and she does a bum shuffle on the floor
> 
> I have been doing some home checks for rescue's just lately and I always take my 3 with me and Nala just loves it as she gets lots of fuss and biscuits but both Blarney and Daisy love the fuss as well and I always think if my dogs feels happy in their home it must be a good home


Nala and Sammy really would be great together! He does the exact same shuffle haha, trying to use all his self control just to keep 4 paws on the floor lol. Hope the home checks have been going well


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Hi there!
> Aw, thank you for your nice comments about Sammy  I bet you're so excited for your pup! Are you getting a boy or a girl? We loved getting all Sammy's toys and stuff ready for his arrival, so much fun!


We're getting a boy too!!  yeah the shopping is great fun although I admit being our first dog we stood in the pet shop the first time feeling pretty overwhelmed! I ordered an amazing wooden crate from the states that we are looking forward to setting up and a million toys  I even bought a tunnel thinking it might like going through that! All that's left on our list is baby gates and a wading pool (shell).

Then we just need the puppy!!! My partner got leave and I've rostered my shifts so that one of us is home with it everyday for the first few months so we're very lucky! 

Are you doing something to celebrate Sammy's 1st birthday?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

You will have so much fun! You've definitely made a great choice picking a golden as your first dog  they're a very special breed. The wooden crate sounds really nice and he is going to LOVE the tunnel! I wish we'd got Sammy one when he was little. We started crate training too, but it only lasted 5 months when he decided that he preferred sleeping on the bed. I'm not sure yet what we're doing for his birthday, but he will be very spoilt!  I think we're going to take him to some of his favourite places and let him have lots of fun and new toys. Have you decided on name for your boy? It took us ages to pick Sammy, we didn't fully pick it until he'd been home a few hours.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Good idea, he'll love that  You'll have to add more photos for us :

At the moment we're thinking Wilson. What do you think? Funny story, we'd pretty much decided on Hudson together and then one day my partner came home from work and said "I've thought of a different name.." and I said "Oh wow, me too last night at work!" he told me to share mine first and his mouth fell open when I said Wilson because it was the name he'd come up with too!! So I think it was meant to be maybe lol. Of course, we'll wait to meet him and see if it suits first.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wilson is a very cute name!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Wilson, it's very cute for a golden. I think it's defo meant to be if you both came up with it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks guys  HolDaisy I just read Daisy's story, how devastating


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Nala and Sammy really would be great together! He does the exact same shuffle haha, trying to use all his self control just to keep 4 paws on the floor lol. Hope the home checks have been going well


I love doing the home checks meet some lovely people and just so please to find good homes for dogs in need.

Would be lovely to meet one day with Sammy and Nala


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

MissSandy said:


> Thanks guys  HolDaisy I just read Daisy's story, how devastating


Thanks for taking the time to read Daisy's story, she was a very special girl indeed.



maggie1951 said:


> I love doing the home checks meet some lovely people and just so please to find good homes for dogs in need.
> 
> Would be lovely to meet one day with Sammy and Nala


Definitely one day, would be so much fun! They'd go wild together


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read Daisy's story, she was a very special girl indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one day, would be so much fun! They'd go wild together


 
Would be fun I call her Nutty Nala  did you say you are Midlands way


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Would be fun I call her Nutty Nala  did you say you are Midlands way


She's such a lovely girl  nutty Nala aww. Yeah, we're about 20 miles north of Birmingham.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> She's such a lovely girl  nutty Nala aww. Yeah, we're about 20 miles north of Birmingham.


Hope to see you one day we never know were we are going in our caravan  its such hard work been on holiday


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Hope to see you one day we never know were we are going in our caravan  its such hard work been on holiday


Definitely!
Aw bless them, they do have a hard life don't they


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a quick 'pupdate'. Sammy turns 1 in 10 days, so it will soon be time to make him a thread in the adult golden section. Sammy thinks he's Peter Pan though and said he wants to stay a puppy forever...here he is demonstrating that he can still fit under the table : It seems to be a new obsession that he's developed this past week, he loves it and refuses to come out lol.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha...Sammy you're a character. I wouldn't want to leave puppyhood either if I was you


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Aww, cute


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so cute, Barnaby says Sammy can stay a puppy forever, and that he's 13 and still acts like one!. He really is growing into a very handsome golden boy, you must be SO proud x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

1 already? No, that can't be right! 
Hudson is also a fan of his under the table cubby house 
It would be pretty funny if they got together as they even kind of look alike
Happy birthday season Sammy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Peek-A-Boo, Sammy!! 

All kids love hanging out in forts, don't they? What a good boy. Have fun, buddy! 


HolDaisy said:


> Just a quick 'pupdate'. Sammy turns 1 in 10 days, so it will soon be time to make him a thread in the adult golden section. Sammy thinks he's Peter Pan though and said he wants to stay a puppy forever...here he is demonstrating that he can still fit under the table : It seems to be a new obsession that he's developed this past week, he loves it and refuses to come out lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Your Sammy is just adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Just a quick 'pupdate'. Sammy turns 1 in 10 days, so it will soon be time to make him a thread in the adult golden section. Sammy thinks he's Peter Pan though and said he wants to stay a puppy forever...here he is demonstrating that he can still fit under the table : It seems to be a new obsession that he's developed this past week, he loves it and refuses to come out lol.


aaah Sammy! What don't you hang out a little longer in the puppy forum- until his 1 year Gotcha, then move over?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> aaah Sammy! What don't you hang out a little longer in the puppy forum- until his 1 year Gotcha, then move over?


He loves that idea!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sammy, what big eyes you have!

He's sure a good looking boy. I hope you'll post party pictures.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Where does the time go! 

Shhh, don't tell Sammy, but, the big secret is that you get to be a puppy forever - sure, you'll get bigger and eventually have to make adjustments (perhaps you'll have to find a taller table), but that mischievous YOU will still be YOU and hopefully YEARS and YEARS from now bits of it will continue to peek out - perhaps as you continue dragging items outdoors into your golden years.  :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet boy Sammy, looobe u. Counting down to 1 year birthday celebration. Cant believe our boys are going into their second year, time goes so fast.
We need one more section on this forum from 1 to senior years, Charlie moved in the picture section, although sometimes I feel "training section" would be a perfect for Charlie and me.
Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree there should be a 1-2 yr section because there's still a lot changing during that year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sweet boy Sammy, looobe u. Counting down to 1 year birthday celebration. Cant believe our boys are going into their second year, time goes so fast.
> We need one more section on this forum from 1 to senior years, Charlie moved in the picture section, although sometimes I feel "training section" would be a perfect for Charlie and me.
> Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


I also can't believe our boys have grown up so fast. That's a great idea about needing a separate section on the forum. Sammy also needs to join you and Charlie in the 'training section'. He's developed a big love for jumping at the moment - people, kitchen counters...and when he fancies some attention he pretends that he doesn't know he can't go on the furniture :doh: We wouldn't change them for the world though 
The big birthday countdown is on here! We've got decorations arriving in the post, and are going shopping for 'safe presents' for him at the weekend that he won't eat. Give Charlie a big hug back!



Ksdenton said:


> I agree there should be a 1-2 yr section because there's still a lot changing during that year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is a good idea, we should ask the mods.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sammy, you are so adorable! I think you should hang out in the puppy forum for awhile longer--you still look like a puppy to me!


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Is today Sammy's birthday?? Hope he has a wonderful day if it is


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

MissSandy said:


> Is today Sammy's birthday?? Hope he has a wonderful day if it is


Not quite...it's on Monday (25th)  He's getting very excited already!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I can feel the excitement building in anticipation of Sammy's 1st Birthday!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks. I know, it's so exciting  Can't believe that our tiny little blue boy is almost 1! We're just getting him ready for a Pets at Home outing to pick his presents and treats. It gets v.busy in there at the weekend, so sure he's going to get lots of fuss. Hope Barnaby is okay and having a nice weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Can't believe Sammy's going to be a year old already-he sure has become a handsome boy. 

You'll always be a puppy at heart. 

Great picture of him under the table, it was a favorite spot for my Bridge Boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing better than picking up birthday presents by yourself, looking forward to see what is Sammy's choice. We are very picky here, it has to make noise but has to be something that is not easy to chew apart. A pile of those to be fixed is growing continuously.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy's birthday Eve*

The birthday count down is officially on here! The fun thing is...I think Sammy knows it's his birthday tomorrow, he's been like this all day >> :bowl::banana::roflmao::hyper::leapfrog:arty:

We went on an outing to Pets at Home, which is Disneyworld to Sammy. He did really well as we haven't took him in there for a little while. He met lots of people and even made 2 new friends - a little jack russell pup called Buddy, and the most adorable black cocker spaniel pup. Lots of people came up to meet him and we were really proud because we had 4 paws on the ground everytime. As he's still a big puppy he still gets very excitable though! We picked him some new toys out. He chose a new red ball (we already have it in purple and blue, but it's very strong and too big for him to destroy so we thought we'd get the full set). 



His favourite aisle was where the treats were kept (of course!) where he had a very cheeky sample of a bone he'd found. The present that Sammy chose for himself we unfortunately couldn't bring home  He picked himself a new bunny rabbit friend and was fascinated watching them.





Apologies for blurry/not v.good pics

His afternoon out has tired him out (for now) so he's enjoying a nap with his puppy bed. The puppy bed that we say is like his comfort blanket is still going strong, he had it from the moment he came home and he loves to fall asleep with it in his mouth. We got lots of lovely treats for him and his friends to share. Keep a lookout for his birthday photos tomorrow :wavey:


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Have fun on your birthday Sammy and enjoy your new toys.

BTW, Harry and Sammy must have a common ancestor somewhere in their pedigree. They could be twins.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> Have fun on your birthday Sammy and enjoy your new toys.
> 
> BTW, Harry and Sammy must have a common ancestor somewhere in their pedigree. They could be twins.


I know! I noticed that on your photos of Harry yesterday - they look so similar.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Hollie he is such a cutie, looks like you all had so much fun!. I Love Pets At Home, DH always has to drag me out, saying he doesn't need another collar, or anymore toys etc!! Will stop by tomorrow with our birthday greeting. Happy Birthday Eve Sam-A-Lam xx


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome boy. It's not quite midnight here but it's already your BD across the pond. Hollie I hope you have a wonderful day celebrating with Sammy. I have enjoyed every story and every picture that you've posted during Sammy's first year and look forward to many more. I can't believe Sammy is one already!!! Daisy will be looking down and enjoying your happy faces as you celebrate today. She would be so happy that Sammy has brought you so much joy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sammy! I know it is your birthday now in the UK!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday to sweet Sammy, wish you many happy birthdays with your loving family!

:jamming: arty2: arty: arty2: :jamming:

Da happierest bwday too Sammee prom Sharlie,
lobe u manee, manee. :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy, you've brought so much happiness to your family. You're a beautiful little boy. 

Happy 1st Birthday you wonderful little exterior decorator!! HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy 1. Birthday to a gorgeous Sammy!!!

We wish you many many happy years with your loved ones !!!

Love <3arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!
What a very clever and handsome boy you are, loved by so many.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!! Looks like you had fun picking out your toys and treats!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sammy! You sure are a handsome guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!!! You've grown into a handsome young man, but I still see your mischief and so we wish you a lifetime full of years of stories for your family to tell


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for Sammy's birthday wishes  He's having a good day so far...he definitely knows it's his big day, he's so hyper lol. Have just tried to take a few photos of him, will post some later as we're off on a big walk in a minute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in how's party going. Happy the 1st one sweet Sammy!

Charlie would love pet rabbit toy too!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!

Have a wonderful day! 

arty:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A Birthday Poem For Sammy!. A very special golden boy turns 1 year old today, he's very, very handsome we really have to say. He lives with his family on a very lovely farm, and loves to play with everyone showing off his golden charm. Although we've never met him, we've watched him grow and grow, he really makes us smile and gives our hearts a glow. So Happy Birthday Sammy, hugs flying down to you, and extra special wishes sent from all The Swishy Crew! xx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sammy is 1 today!!*



swishywagga said:


> A Birthday Poem For Sammy!. A very special golden boy turns 1 year old today, he's very, very handsome we really have to say. He lives with his family on a very lovely farm, and loves to play with everyone showing off his golden charm. Although we've never met him, we've watched him grow and grow, he really makes us smile and gives our hearts a glow. So Happy Birthday Sammy, hugs flying down to you, and extra special wishes sent from all The Swishy Crew! xx


Thank you for the lovely poem. I read it out to Sammy and he loved it  He's having a lovely day so far! He's had some visitors, a nice walk with his big brother, lots of treats and some new toys. I will post some photos later on for you all to see. Thanks again for all the messages. I think he's overwhelmed it's his birthday, he's so excitable! lol Here's a sneaky peak of the birthday boy this morning....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's soooo handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> He's soooo handsome!


Aw thank you  His baby bow tie doesn't fit round his neck anymore now he's a big golden so I had to tie it to his collar.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I need one of those for Brinkley....although my hubby probably wouldn't want me to put it on him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I need one of those for Brinkley....although my hubby probably wouldn't want me to put it on him.


I got Sammy's off ebay, it was only cheap. I think Brinkley would look adorable with one! Sammy let us dress him in an entire halloween outfit...but he was NOT a fan of his party hat :doh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley is such a stinker--I'm not sure what he would let me put on him! I really want to get him some antlers!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, sounds like Sammy's having a fantastic birthday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

From Barnaby - Sammy, me mumma tryd to take me foto wiv ur birfday messsage, butt I woodn't sit stilll an i ate ur birfday messsage. So i jest wanna say hoppa u had da wunderfool day witha da holliee an ur familee. Keeeep up da puppy trix buddee. lots of luvva ur fwend Barnaby xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> From Barnaby - Sammy, me mumma tryd to take me foto wiv ur birfday messsage, butt I woodn't sit stilll an i ate ur birfday messsage. So i jest wanna say hoppa u had da wunderfool day witha da holliee an ur familee. Keeeep up da puppy trix buddee. lots of luvva ur fwend Barnaby xxx


Fank yuw Barnaby  yuw make me laff how yur like a big puppee still hehe. I've ad a lubly day and Momma Holleh is puttin du photoz on du compupa dis minute  luv from Sammee (aged one) xx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Birthday Pics*

Right...finally had a chance to get the photos uploaded. What a day it's been. Sammy has had a brilliant time, we haven't stopped! He went on a lovely walk with big brother Eddie (with lots of zoomies in the muddy field), he's had family round to visit him for cuddes, new toys, lots of lovely treats shared with his friends, a birthday cake...and to finish his evening our neighbour asked him to go round and collect his present (a new squeaky bone). He's exhausted now and ready for his golden bed, as promised here are the pics of his 1st birthday.arty::headbang2 I will probably start a new thread for him in the next couple of days and will post the link to it here. Thank you all so much for following Sammy's journey this past year. I am so glad that we got to share it all with you, and that you've enjoyed hearing about his antics throughout 2013. We didn't think another golden would find their way into our hearts after Daisy, but this little boy has managed it and we love him to pieces :agree: Looking forward to sharing Sammy's next chapter with you all :wavey:









Auntie Sadie and big brother Eddie getting in on the birthday action


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad you all had a wonderful day. Daisy will certainly be looking down with a beautiful golden smile on her face, the pictures are gorgeous. Happy 1st Birthday Sammy!! xxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My, my, love those photos, I can never get enough of Sammy. Love birthday hats pictures. We had an amazing year on the both sides of the ocean. So wish our boys could meet and play together, they would love each other. Wish you all the best and looking forward to follow Sammy's adventures in new thread. Hugs to Sammy from Charlie and his mom!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> So glad you all had a wonderful day. Daisy will certainly be looking down with a beautiful golden smile on her face, the pictures are gorgeous. Happy 1st Birthday Sammy!! xxx


Thank you. We've thought about her lots today and said how much she'd have loved Sammy. She was definitely with us in spirit today and I'm sure she's very proud of him 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> My, my, love those photos, I can never get enough of Sammy. Love birthday hats pictures. We had an amazing year on the both sides of the ocean. So wish our boys could meet and play together, they would love each other. Wish you all the best and looking forward to follow Sammy's adventures in new thread. Hugs to Sammy from Charlie and his mom!


We really did, I'm so glad that we were both able to love goldens again after losing Daisy and Buddy as they've bought us so much joy. I really wish our boys could meet aswell, they'd have so much fun. Sammy said tell Charlie he'll see him in the grown up goldens section very soon :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Daisy and my Buddy are very proud of their little brothers for sure. 
We found our new home at Picture section, hope to see you there. Hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy's not very happy the past couple of days that his birthday is over. He had such a great time he doesn't understand why there's not so many presents and treats everyday lol  We're moving out of this section asap, just trying to come up with the perfect name for our new thread.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Adorable!!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

As it's time to move out the puppy section  I've made Sammy a new grown up golden boys thread lol.
You can find all our latest adventures and photo updates here.....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/243609-sammys-story.html

Thanks for having us puppy thread, we will miss you :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We'll miss you too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations and happy belated birthday to your gorgeous, sweet pup!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It was so much fun watching him grow up, Hollie


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Congratulations and happy belated birthday to your gorgeous, sweet pup!


Thanks  he's almost 3 now, the time flies by!



dborgers said:


> It was so much fun watching him grow up, Hollie


Thanks Danny and I'm so glad we were able to share Sammy's puppyhood with everyone on the forum that helped us when we lost Daisy. He's still up to the same puppy mischief now, just in a big golden boy's body. He's been weeding the garden again today :doh: lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks  he's almost 3 now, the time flies by!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny and I'm so glad we were able to share Sammy's puppyhood with everyone on the forum that helped us when we lost Daisy. He's still up to the same puppy mischief now, just in a big golden boy's body. He's been weeding the garden again today :doh: lol.



Brinkley too! Stinkers!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks  he's almost 3 now, the time flies by!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny and I'm so glad we were able to share Sammy's puppyhood with everyone on the forum that helped us when we lost Daisy. He's still up to the same puppy mischief now, just in a big golden boy's body. He's been weeding the garden again today :doh: lol.


Such a great helper!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Not just a helper, but an exterior decorator as well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

King Sammy is just perfect and I'm so glad he makes you smile everyday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Happy BELATED birthday to a boy who will always be a puppy-Sammy!
Dogs always heal our hearts!


----------

